# Random pix



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## benny_profane (Mar 9, 2021)

Are those orchids? They look great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 9, 2021)

Yup.  A rescue plant from Lowes.  My photo doesn't do them justice.  The colors are even more striking in real life.


----------



## benny_profane (Mar 9, 2021)

That's great work right there. Orchids are temperamental plants, but are absolutely gorgeous. I've tried to keep some indoors, but temperature/humidity variations have always done them in.


----------



## jubal81 (Mar 9, 2021)

Man, that's nice. Wife and I visited a tropical preserve in Hawaii 2 years ago and the orchid garden blew us away.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 11, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> That's great work right there. Orchids are temperamental plants, but are absolutely gorgeous. I've tried to keep some indoors, but temperature/humidity variations have always done them in.


The plant gets all of the credit.  I have a tough time with orchids too.  They'll be fine for a few years and then suddenly give up the ghost.  Finally found a good spot in a bay window where they get a little direct sun in the morning.  I have some cymbidium orchids that live outside (I'm in SoCal).  They are bulletproof.  Had 'em for over 30 years.  Every so often I have to split and repot them because they outgrow the pots.  One's getting ready to flower.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 11, 2021)

If you don't mind I would like to screen shot this and eventually paint this on a pedal


----------



## dawson (Mar 11, 2021)

Very nice, healthy looking orchids!
I have a huge amount of respect for gardeners..seeing as I can barely keep myself and my feline companion fed.

Is this thread for all "Random pix?"
If so- check out this wolf spider and her kids I shot with the 8x zoom on my phone:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 11, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> If you don't mind I would like to screen shot this and eventually paint this on a pedal


Go for it!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 11, 2021)

dawson said:


> Very nice, healthy looking orchids!
> I have a huge amount of respect for gardeners..seeing as I can barely keep myself and my feline companion fed.
> 
> Is this thread for all "Random pix?"
> If so- check out this wolf spider and her kids I shot with the 8x zoom on my phone:



Why didn't you get up close and use the macro setting?


----------



## Mcknib (Mar 11, 2021)

First I'll say that is a thing of beauty

But

I see people

I saw homer in yer pedal

Now I can't help but see Yosemite  Sam in your orchid





There's something terribly wrong with me


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 11, 2021)

I want some of what you're smokin'.


----------



## Mcknib (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll tell you a wee story about seeing people

I had a woman on my train at work I'm kinda standing there thinking there's something odd about this woman she sat rigid in her seat staring straight ahead every so often turning round and giving me the 1000 yard stare

I  thought I wonder if she's alright perhaps shes blind and needs assistance so walked towards her and she said quite loudly and matter of fact, still with her back to me, do you believe in second sight?

I went who me? No not really

She said I ask because you bring someone with you stood up looked at me and got off the train

I was creeped out for about a month after that

Anyway here's a random sh*t photo I took of the worse scarecrow in the world bit grainy but you can just make out the seagull sat on it's head


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Gordo (Mar 12, 2021)

Great photos.  I'm a pro level dandelion grower but that's about it.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2021)

Mcknib said:


> View attachment 10301



so . . . . I saw legs spread with something(s) popping out of its butt

I fear for myself now


----------



## Gordo (Mar 12, 2021)

I may have nightmares about the spiders for quite some time.  And second sight?  That's movie type creepy.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 13, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> so . . . . I saw legs spread with something(s) popping out of its butt
> 
> I fear for myself now


Reminds me of the guy who goes to see a psychiatrist.  The shrink shows him some Rorschach ink blots.  
"Tell me what you see in this picture." 
"A naked woman."
"How about this one?"
"A man and woman having sex."
"And this one?"
"Two naked women."
"Mr. Smith, you seem to be very preoccupied with sex."
"Me?  They're your dirty pictures."


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 16, 2021)

We've all heard of bread-boarding electronics, But have you ever heard of cracker-boarding?  I expect this circuit would have some good crunch tones.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 16, 2021)

Maybe a little dry sounding.


----------



## Barry (Mar 16, 2021)

Bet it soda sounds crispy


----------



## fig (Mar 16, 2021)

Barry said:


> Bet it soda sounds crispy


I musta built mine wrong. it sounds crumby. Shoulda used 'Premium' parts.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 20, 2021)

These puns are in Saltine my sense of good taste, they really take the biscuit.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 20, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> View attachment 10399 We've all heard of bread-boarding electronics, But have you ever heard of cracker-boarding? I expect this circuit would have some good crunch tones.


Cracker or did you mean Cracked!
Did Mcknib send you some?!!!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 27, 2021)

Is that a beetle? Nice camouflage.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 27, 2021)

Frog.  Pretty clever little bugger.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 27, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Is that a beetle? Nice camouflage.


It's a tree frog..


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 28, 2021)

JetFixxxer said:


> It's a tree frog..



so . . . . which is the frog? The bee or the wrench?

🤪


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 28, 2021)

I wanna know what the honey tastes like.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 28, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I wanna know what the honey tastes like.


A little metallic


----------



## Gordo (Mar 29, 2021)

cwazy fwog


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 29, 2021)

Hot start damage on a PT6... was in service for a year and all ran normal during that time.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 29, 2021)

Was it flown this way?


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 29, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Was it flown this way?


Yes for a whole year.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 30, 2021)

Look carefully, there is a bee in flight inside. I shot this night bloomer in the morning, before the flower closed.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 31, 2021)

My Japanese Maple at night after some snow.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 31, 2021)

Those are some beautiful trees, even with the leaves off.


----------



## Barry (Apr 3, 2021)

I like to cook!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 3, 2021)

Nice & rare!  Good thing I just ate dinner, otherwise that pic would make me real hungry!  
My wife makes fun of me for photographing stuff I cook.  Doesn't stop me though.


----------



## Barry (Apr 3, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice & rare!  Good thing I just ate dinner, otherwise that pic would make me real hungry!
> My wife makes fun of me for photographing stuff I cook.  Doesn't stop me though.


Glad I'm not the only one who considers it an art!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 3, 2021)

Barry said:


> I like to cook!


It's still alive!!!


----------



## Barry (Apr 4, 2021)

music6000 said:


> It's still alive!!!


Not as rare as it looks, but definitely on the rare side of mid-rare


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 4, 2021)

*FLAN!*


----------



## Barry (Apr 4, 2021)

Jambalaya


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2021)

My Lasagna (wasn't that a Weird Al tune?)






My wife's Lasagna. _ "It's vegetarian, except for the ground beef." _ Her words.


----------



## uranium_jones (Apr 13, 2021)

You're thinking of "My Bologna." Anyway, here's my Detroit Pizza.


----------



## fig (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 25, 2021)

My cacti are getting into the spring spirit.

Trichocereus Grandiflorus Hybrid.


----------



## knucklehead (Apr 26, 2021)

San Diego (La Jolla specifically) was particularly vibrant today.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 26, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 26, 2021)

Took a cruise last weekend to clear my head of a bunch of wretched shit that’s happened lately. Gotta keep on truckin’!


----------



## dmnCrawler (Apr 26, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> My cacti are getting into the spring spirit.
> 
> Trichocereus Grandiflorus Hybrid.


I love Cactus flowers. Spring was my favorite time to Jeep in the desert. Soooo pretty.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 26, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> I love Cactus flowers. Spring was my favorite time to Jeep in the desert. Soooo pretty.View attachment 11304


Aw man, that’s nice. We had snow two mornings last week 🙄


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 26, 2021)

Dead people from the Mayflower  





The Rock


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 2, 2021)

More cactus flowers...


----------



## fig (May 3, 2021)

Twice-transplanted rescue rose.


----------



## knucklehead (May 3, 2021)

I may . . . . MAY . . . . get lemons for the first time. EVAR


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Barry (May 3, 2021)

Visitor


----------



## music6000 (May 4, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> I may . . . . MAY . . . . get lemons for the first time. EVAR
> 
> View attachment 11511


Do you know what Human Liquid is the Best for healthy Lemons?


----------



## knucklehead (May 4, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Do you know what Human Liquid is the Best for healthy Lemons?



I SAW that movie (World's Fastest Indian reference).  

I've heard that - my neighbors may think me mad. Well . . . . mad-ER

🤪


----------



## fig (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Feral Feline (May 12, 2021)

Rooftop patio visitor


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 12, 2021)

As Steve Martin would say...

_"What the Hell is that?"_


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 12, 2021)

Beautiful!  East coast?


----------



## BurntFingers (May 12, 2021)

It's a black sand beach, but the sand isn't particularly black today.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 12, 2021)

Great photo!


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 12, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> Yes Southern Rhode Island thanks!


Never been to that neck of Rhode Island.  If I did it would have been when I was a youngster.    My Grandfather lived in RI, but you might as well be part of Fall River 

Here's a picture of my Grandfather he is in the background smiling and not the person staring  This was taken at Lincoln Park in Dartmouth, MA and he use to play at Rocky Point in Warwick as well. Places are long gone...

BTW I don't have nearly the music ability my grandfather had.. I got his mechanical ability, but that's about it.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 12, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> View attachment 11790
> 
> It's a black sand beach, but the sand isn't particularly black today.


Wow where is this? Pacific Northwest?


----------



## BurntFingers (May 12, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> Wow where is this? Pacific Northwest?


Like 6500 miles from there.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 12, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Like 6500 miles from there.


Hah yeah that was just my best guess


----------



## BurntFingers (May 12, 2021)

Are there any black sand beaches in the mainland USA? I know Hawaii has some.


----------



## fig (May 12, 2021)

JetFixxxer said:


> Here's a picture of my Grandfather he is in the background smiling and not the person staring  This was taken at Lincoln Park in Dartmouth, MA and he use to play at Rocky Point in Warwick as well. Places are long gone...


Wow. That's some list of names! Great story..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 13, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> View attachment 11790
> 
> It's a black sand beach, but the sand isn't particularly black today.


Great mood-invoking pic.

Hac Sa Beach in Macau is another black-sand beach. All my photos of it are film based; someday I'll have to digitise my old pics. I miss the mystery of film: "Did I get the shot? Did it/will it turn out?" Messed with B&W in the darkroom, but never colour...


----------



## Feral Feline (May 13, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> View attachment 11773
> 
> Rooftop patio visitor


"_The Lantern Bug. Found across the Asian tropics, the lantern bug (Pyrops candelaria) is a weird and wonderful insect: it has a head that extends into a hollow structure resembling a rhino horn, often nearly as large as its body, six legs, extremely varied and brilliant contrasting colours, the mouth of a mosquito, and often stays for generations on the same tree. Its fantastic appearance is matched by the myth that the head structure is luminous at night._" — caption SCMP — pic is mine.

I've got a few more pics of Lantern bugs, they like to hang out on our window-screens when the window's open. The pic above was taken with my old phone, not nearly as adept as my new phone. Maybe it's just the one bug that always hangs out, I've only ever seen one at a time.
I miss my Minolta X-700 — not the greatest camera but it lasted for 3+ decades; I miss film.


Lantern bug looks like it has a huge proboscis...


----------



## ADAOCE (May 13, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Are there any black sand beaches in the mainland USA? I know Hawaii has some.


You know I’m not sure and to be honest I have no good reason why I just assumed it had to be from the US haha I was looking at the trees and glossed over the black sand part.


----------



## fig (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Gordo (May 13, 2021)

Only black sand beaches on US mainland were the ones involved in the oil spills :-(


----------



## BurntFingers (May 14, 2021)

Random shot from India, 2019. I was just thinking about the place today since its being ravaged by covid. Only a matter of time before it happened I guess with the population density and limited access to sanitation.

Covid ruins everything.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 14, 2021)

Wow.  What a great pic.  Are we looking at a painting in a frame or out of a window?  It's hard to tell.


----------



## BurntFingers (May 15, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Wow.  What a great pic.  Are we looking at a painting in a frame or out of a window?  It's hard to tell.


Cheers Chuck. It's looking through a doorway through another doorway, then the lady is in a third doorway beyond. It lent itself pretty well to the composition.

The place is here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchha_Fort_complex

India is a fascinating but challenging place to explore.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 15, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Random shot from India, 2019. I was just thinking about the place today since its being ravaged by covid. Only a matter of time before it happened I guess with the population density and limited access to sanitation.
> 
> Covid ruins everything.View attachment 11882



You MUST make this the graphic for one of your pedals!


----------



## Barry (May 15, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> You MUST make this the graphic for one of your pedals!


Yes that would be great on maybe a Bastion (ROOK)


----------



## BurntFingers (May 15, 2021)

Nah its too busy. Wouldn't work. It looks better hanging on the wall.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 16, 2021)

Well I've seen far busier graphics for pedals, but it's your (great) pic and I totally understand if you prefer a cleaner look to your pedals.


----------



## BurntFingers (May 16, 2021)

Not that clean


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 18, 2021)

This Epicactus is just getting started.  It was rescued from the trash a few years back and has rewarded me every Spring with a flush of flowers.  This flower is about 15cm across.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 18, 2021)

Tonight's dinner: Chicken Cacciatore.  Home made marinara, fresh basil, Swiss & Parmesan on top.  Served with rigatoni & a whiskey sour.


----------



## zgrav (May 19, 2021)

In Northern VA, DC metropolitan area, the warming weather is welcoming Brood X of the cicadas.  This is the largest of the cyclical hatchings, and takes place every 17 years (which is why it seems like Brood XVII would make more sense).  The last three days are the start of about a 3 week period where the noise from the cicadas during the daytime sound like phasers set on stun.

The cicadas emerge from the warm ground and shed their skin to become winged.  Creepy but it mostly triggers a feeding frenzy for the birds, squirrels, and household pets.


----------



## fig (May 19, 2021)

I couldn't bear to weed-whack them...


----------



## caiofilipini (May 19, 2021)

zgrav said:


> In Northern VA, DC metropolitan area



Howdy, neighbor! Whereabouts in NoVA are you? I'm in Alexandria!


----------



## Barry (May 19, 2021)

zgrav said:


> In Northern VA, DC metropolitan area, the warming weather is welcoming Brood X of the cicadas.  This is the largest of the cyclical hatchings, and takes place every 17 years (which is why it seems like Brood XVII would make more sense).  The last three days are the start of about a 3 week period where the noise from the cicadas during the daytime sound like phasers set on stun.
> 
> The cicadas emerge from the warm ground and shed their skin to become winged.  Creepy but it mostly triggers a feeding frenzy for the birds, squirrels, and household pets.
> 
> View attachment 11989


Some people (not me) eat them too


----------



## fig (May 20, 2021)

Barry said:


> Some people (not me) eat them too


The snakes love them. I have a LOT of trees on the property and a LOT of critters. I have to watch for snakes in overhanging trees this time of year, as they climb to feast.

Our back porch is a cafe for all manner of varmint. Dogs, cats, Pico the opossum, Freddy the Raccoon, a yet unnamed groundhog, Whitey the skunk, several squirrel, etc. In the wooded area we have deer, fox, rabbit, snakes, chipmunks, a hawk's nest, and who knows what else. We have heard coyotes barking but haven't actually seen one.


----------



## zgrav (May 20, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Howdy, neighbor! Whereabouts in NoVA are you? I'm in Alexandria!


Falls Church!  How's your cicada invasion coming?


----------



## caiofilipini (May 20, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Falls Church!  How's your cicada invasion coming?



It's not too bad yet in our neighborhood, but I did see a bunch of them all around town, especially in my cousin's huge yard. Crazy!


----------



## music6000 (May 20, 2021)

fig said:


> The snakes love them. I have a LOT of trees on the property and a LOT of critters. I have to watch for snakes in overhanging trees this time of year, as they climb to feast.
> 
> Our back porch is a cafe for all manner of varmint. Dogs, cats, Pico the opossum, Freddy the Raccoon, a yet unnamed groundhog, Whitey the skunk, several squirrel, etc. In the wooded area we have deer, fox, rabbit, snakes, chipmunks, a hawk's nest, and who knows what else. We have heard coyotes barking but haven't actually seen one.


I think I know what else!
*Well, in North Carolina way back in the hills
Me and my old pappy and he had him a still
He brewed white lightnin 'til the sun went down
Then he'd fill him up a jug and he'd pass it around
Mighty, mighty pleasin', my pappy's corn squeezin (whew, white lightnin)!*


----------



## fig (May 20, 2021)

music6000 said:


> I think I know what else!
> *Well, in North Carolina way back in the hills
> Me and my old pappy and he had him a still
> He brewed white lightnin 'til the sun went down
> ...


That too I suspect. When we built the house 31 years ago the area was VERY rural. Now, there are (according to census) 6000 people living within a mile. We're planning a move.


----------



## peccary (May 20, 2021)

Barry said:


> Some people (not me) eat them too


When I was in grad school there was a guy from Japan in my cohort who I ended up becoming pretty good friends with. He said that they were pretty common fare there.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 20, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Howdy, neighbor! Whereabouts in NoVA are you? I'm in Alexandria!


I was in Alexandria on business a few years back.  What a beautiful city.


----------



## caiofilipini (May 20, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I was in Alexandria on business a few years back.  What a beautiful city.


Indeed it is! Been here for 3 years now.


----------



## Barry (May 20, 2021)

fig said:


> The snakes love them. I have a LOT of trees on the property and a LOT of critters. I have to watch for snakes in overhanging trees this time of year, as they climb to feast.
> 
> Our back porch is a cafe for all manner of varmint. Dogs, cats, Pico the opossum, Freddy the Raccoon, a yet unnamed groundhog, Whitey the skunk, several squirrel, etc. In the wooded area we have deer, fox, rabbit, snakes, chipmunks, a hawk's nest, and who knows what else. We have heard coyotes barking but haven't actually seen one.


WE haven't seen any on our property,but boy you can hear them


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 21, 2021)

Lotta coyotes where I live too.  We can hear them partying after dark.  I've only seen two, one at the end of our street and one in a neaby canyon when I was taking a morning hike.  They both looked well fed.  I've seen a lotta skunks, squirrels, possums, hawks, peafowl, rabbits and a few snakes around.  A baby possum sneaked into the kitchen once; my cats did not know what to make of it.  The local raccoons run a protection racket._ "Those are some nice looking trash cans you got there, would be a real shame if something was to happen to them."_


----------



## HamishR (May 21, 2021)

This is one of mine. It was shot in Lucky Bay, on the Southern Ocean at the bottom of Western Australia almost 20 years ago. I'm cheating though because I'm a professional photographer and this was photographed for south-west tourism. This shot has been used on billboards and magazine ads ever since - I still see it from time to time. It predates my conversion to digital photography - it was shot on medium format colour transparency.

Lucky Bay has the whitest sand I have ever seen. It doesn't show in the photo but the water was so clear that I could see the shadows of the waves on the sea floor. And the sand was so fine it packs down hard enough to drive a regular car on. The kangaroos do actually lie on the beach in the early mornings, warming up and licking the fresh water which trickles over the sand from the dunes. It's an incredible beach - probably because it is over a day's drive from Perth.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 21, 2021)

Awesome.  More than a photo, this is _art_.


----------



## zgrav (May 21, 2021)

Easy to see why that photo has gotten so much attention over the years.  Great scene and great colors.


----------



## HamishR (May 21, 2021)

Wow thanks! I seem to remember that in the days before I had photoshop we used grad filters to make the sky bluer.

That trip was so much fun... Photography used to be a lot of fun and we had to be so creative. These days all the creativity is in post-production and it's all rather boring. Still, it beats working in a bank. (apologies to anyone who works in a bank I'm sure it's actually a great way to earn a living. And "creativity" in a bank could be a lot more lucrative than in my industry)


----------



## fig (May 21, 2021)

Incredible eye!

My phone is so it doesn't capture the orange well. This is another rescue rose.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 22, 2021)

The RuPaul Roo-pose shot (amazing pic, HamishR, that's like super-pro pro-level), and all the critter talk recalled this memory...

I was coming back from a gig (pre-Covid) at about 2 in the morning, and a wild boar was on our street with nowhere to go but down the street (retaining wall to the right, 3-storey walk-ups on the left) so it ran just ahead of my car and I kept urging it on, slowly getting to my parking spot.

After a while of just sitting in the car, waiting to make sure it wasn't doubling back, when I finally opened my door ...

The stench was unbelievably unbearable. Involuntary gag reflex. Surprised I didn't puke. I didn't even want to take my DB inside, but leave its soft-shell gig bag in the car, protected from absorbing the odour. The next morning the foul smell was still up and down the street, after a few days the stink was at last gone (or the whole neighbourhood became inured to it).

I previously lived on a small island here, lots of wild boars though you rarely saw them. Lots of wild boar where we are now, probably, but up in the hills and so it was unusual to see this one on the street.

I took a photo through the windshield while driving, though it's obviously too poor quality to include here, I've nonetheless included it to punctuate the story.


----------



## BurntFingers (May 22, 2021)

HamishR said:


> Wow thanks! I seem to remember that in the days before I had photoshop we used grad filters to make the sky bluer.
> 
> That trip was so much fun... Photography used to be a lot of fun and we had to be so creative. These days all the creativity is in post-production and it's all rather boring. Still, it beats working in a bank. (apologies to anyone who works in a bank I'm sure it's actually a great way to earn a living. And "creativity" in a bank could be a lot more lucrative than in my industry)



Are you still in WA? I'm a photographer too but in Auckland, looking to move to QLD soon. We'd be there already if it weren't for this pesky pandemic.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 22, 2021)

This is the first time my Saguaro (Carnegiea Gigantea) has flowered.  It's gotta be 40 - 45 years old and stands about 2.5m tall.


----------



## fig (May 22, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> This is the first time my Saguaro (Carnegiea Gigantea) has flowered.  It's gotta be 40 - 45 years old and stands about 2.5m tall.


My daughter will love that pic! Such a beautiful life.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 22, 2021)




----------



## zgrav (May 22, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> This is the first time my Saguaro (Carnegiea Gigantea) has flowered.  It's gotta be 40 - 45 years old and stands about 2.5m tall.
> 
> View attachment 12060


Great picture.  Congratualtions on the flowers.  I had heard that Suguaros would not flower or start developing arms until they were 50 years old or so.


----------



## HamishR (May 23, 2021)

Those flowers are amazing. That they look so reasonably conventional on such an unlikely host makes them all the more remarkable. You are lucky to live in such an interesting kinda sub-climate.

Feral - I love your story! Years ago as a kid I was on school camp on the southern coast of NSW. It's absolutely beautiful country, where the rainforest comes right down to the sea. One night at camp I was busting for a pee so just went outside to the edge of the rainforest. As I was standing there adding to nature's bounty a wild boar walked casually by then dashed back into the undergrowth. Here they are not native or anything, they are descended from escaped livestock. Still, it scared the daylights out of young me!

And Burnt Fingers - yup I still live in Perth. I was born in Victoria but lived here most of my life apart from some time in Canberra. The only part of NZ I have been to is Auckland - I was there for an afternoon and a morning's work and loved it. I have never visited anywhere else with such friendly, funny, down to earth people. I have a huge admiration for NZ people in general. I've only been to Qld once too, and that was also for work. Where in Qld will you be based? It's the go-to state in Australia I guess but too hot and humid for me. Perth is an easy place to live and if I didn't live here it would be Melbourne. Sydney is too bloody expensive and too hard to get around. Auckland reminds me a bit of Melbourne - smaller, but still rainy.


----------



## dmnCrawler (May 25, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> View attachment 12063


Where in the world do you get cactus and trees? I am looking at moving back to Arizona from New England in the fall and that would be an ideal location.  🙂


----------



## temol (May 25, 2021)

HamishR said:


> - it was shot on medium format colour transparency.


Velvia? Provia? I still have one drawer in a freezer full of Velvia and other film stuff.


----------



## fig (May 25, 2021)




----------



## BuddytheReow (May 25, 2021)

fig said:


> View attachment 12136


My retinas burned just looking at that one lol


----------



## fig (May 25, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> My retinas burned just looking at that one lol


 I caught that on my ceiling, next to a skylight. The light was reflecting from a large stainless pan below it on the counter. My first thought was......._this must be it!_


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 25, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> Where in the world do you get cactus and trees? I am looking at moving back to Arizona from New England in the fall and that would be an ideal location.  🙂


In a botanical garden?
I live in LA & it's mostly non-native vegetation here.  I have pines, palms, citrus fruit & cacti growing.  We get some color changes in autumn, but it's nothing like you see in the northeastern US.  I flew over the Great Lakes in October and the colors on the ground were fantastic.


----------



## fig (May 27, 2021)

Sometimes it pays to have a few extra legs


https://imgur.com/Lp4OiZo


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 27, 2021)

What exactly are we watching here?  Looks like something out of Star Wars.


----------



## fig (May 27, 2021)

That's an antlion trying for lunch. They make those cone depressions in sand and wait for an unlucky bug to slide in. There is a small colony under my front porch.


----------



## dawson (May 27, 2021)

fig said:


> That's an antlion trying for lunch. They make those cone depressions in sand and wait for an unlucky bug to slide in. There is a small colony under my front porch.


Those bugs from "Half Life II" are real?!


----------



## peccary (May 28, 2021)

fig said:


> That's an antlion trying for lunch. They make those cone depressions in sand and wait for an unlucky bug to slide in. There is a small colony under my front porch.


When I was a kid I used to love watching those things get ants. I hadn't thought about that in ages. Thanks!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 29, 2021)

Home-made hand-kneaded bread, fresh, with omelette.

Eggs are some fancy thing from sister-in-law; sautéd mushroom & shallot in butter, Tabasco olives and a smattering of brown-beans with Monterey Jack & aged chedder — basically a Sunday fry-up in omelette form ( alas out of sausage & bacons).




Oh, and not shown dark roast coffee.

The breakfast of champignons...


----------



## Feral Feline (May 29, 2021)

fig said:


> View attachment 12136


Etch it on a polished enclosure for a Mesmerizer [Pareidolia].


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 30, 2021)

This is supposed to be a miniature desert scene.  That flower is a bit out of proportion though...


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Home-made hand-kneaded bread, fresh, with omelette.
> 
> Eggs are some fancy thing from sister-in-law; sautéd mushroom & shallot in butter, Tabasco olives and a smattering of brown-beans with Monterey Jack & aged chedder — basically a Sunday fry-up in omelette form ( alas out of sausage & bacons).
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 30, 2021)

At first I thought those were scallops (yum), but bananas are good too!  😆


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> At first I thought those were scallops (yum), but bananas are good too!  😆


There's some sourdough french toast under there somewhere


----------



## Feral Feline (May 31, 2021)

Looks yummy! Love French Toast. Never tried sourdough and I love that too!

French toast is done a bit different here in HK. The local eateries take two slices sandwiched with some peanut butter, toss the sammy in the deep-fryer then serve with some margarine and a thick golden syrup of which one taste of will A) cause all your teeth to fall out immediately and B) Instantly turn you into another slave-to-the-syrup addict. I don't even know if it's corn syrup (likely) or just a byproduct from making sugar, but it keeps the tooth fairy in business.

As for CDB's desert scenes with giant Flowers? Perfectly plausible, I don't see anything wrong with Them!


----------



## fig (May 31, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Looks yummy! Love French Toast. Never tried sourdough and I love that too!
> 
> French toast is done a bit different here in HK. The local eateries take two slices sandwiched with some peanut butter, toss the sammy in the deep-fryer then serve with some margarine and a thick golden syrup of which one taste of will A) cause all your teeth to fall out immediately and B) Instantly turn you into another slave-to-the-syrup addict. I don't even know if it's corn syrup (likely) or just a byproduct from making sugar, but it keeps the tooth fairy in business.
> 
> As for CDB's desert scenes with giant Flowers? Perfectly plausible, I don't see anything wrong with Them!


THEM! One of my favorites!


----------



## BurntFingers (May 31, 2021)

Musings from Rajasthan.


----------



## Barry (May 31, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> View attachment 12279
> 
> Musings from Rajasthan.


Wow! They really like orange!


----------



## BurntFingers (May 31, 2021)

Barry said:


> Wow! They really like orange!











						Blue, pink and gold: A guide to Rajasthan's color-coded royal cities
					

The colored cities of Rajasthan, India, glow in pink, blue and gold. Here's the story behind their signatures shades -- and how best to enjoy Jaipur, Jodhpur and Jaisalmer.




					www.cnn.com
				




Here's why


----------



## fig (Jun 1, 2021)

Early shot of my tomato plants (last season). Better Boys and San Marzano-style plum. I used micro drippers, with each plant having it's own head. I had the timer set for 45 min. morning/evening. All organic.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 1, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> View attachment 12279
> 
> Musings from Rajasthan.


First giant ants and now giant people!  AHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 1, 2021)

If someone had told me that they'd seen Robert Fripp cover a Steppenwolf tune, I'd have thought they were on drugs.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 2, 2021)

Temol I'm not 100% certain because I usually used Kodak EPP or whatever the one Kodak released after EPP was. But it may have been Velvia - I used Velvia on special occasions.  God it's so long since I used film I've forgotten what i used!  I know that I was a huge Ilford fan for B+W - Delta 100 and HP5+ were my go-tos. Printed on Ilford multigrade. Delta 100 made life a lot easier because there was a lot less burning and dodging required. I remember when I went to NY specifically using Tri-X because it wasn't available in Australia. I liked the grain on Tri-X.

Back then half of my work was on B+W. It was either B+W or colour tranny - almost never shot colour neg. Funny thing is that I don't miss film at all. I love the ability to get the shot closer to finished with digital. And I really don't miss the evenings in the darkroom.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 2, 2021)

This is my bread & butter kind of shot. There's a fair bit of photoshop involved because that's how wine marketing people think bottles should look!  You'd be surprised how many imperfections there are in a typical wine bottle. And getting the foiling to read can be tricky.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 2, 2021)

Everything I know about Australian wine I learned from Monty Python.


----------



## peccary (Jun 2, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Looks yummy! Love French Toast. Never tried sourdough and I love that too!
> 
> French toast is done a bit different here in HK. The local eateries take two slices sandwiched with some peanut butter, toss the sammy in the deep-fryer then serve with some margarine and a thick golden syrup of which one taste of will A) cause all your teeth to fall out immediately and B) Instantly turn you into another slave-to-the-syrup addict. I don't even know if it's corn syrup (likely) or just a byproduct from making sugar, but it keeps the tooth fairy in business.
> 
> As for CDB's desert scenes with giant Flowers? Perfectly plausible, I don't see anything wrong with Them!


Is it similar to the Dutch schenkstroop? My wife and I brought a couple of bottles of that home from Amsterdam with us because it was so addicting!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 2, 2021)

HamishR said:


> View attachment 12306
> 
> This is my bread & butter kind of shot. There's a fair bit of photoshop involved because that's how wine marketing people think bottles should look!  You'd be surprised how many imperfections there are in a typical wine bottle. And getting the foiling to read can be tricky.


I see your wine but I raise my delicious beer to that. From local darlings Brasserie du Bas Canada, the second best thing in Hull/Gatineau after Fairfield.
This one's is called "Équinoxe Céleste", a collaboration with Caledon, Ontario Badlands Brewing featuring Nelson Sauvin, Citra and Strata Hops. Cool art by Ottawa artist Alexandra Nash.




And to comment on the French toast thing (which around here is called "pain doré"), I'm lucky enough to have perhaps the best bakery in town at  5 minutes of walking distance (which is one of a handful of place I can shop at without driving unfortunately) + a stash of these. Why would you eat it with any other thing???


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 2, 2021)

YUMMY!


----------



## HamishR (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey Sylvester - I like Canadian beer! I've only been to Toronto and that was a longtime ago, but I loved it and had a great time - even in February.

I'm not really a huge fan of Sandalwood wines, it's more that they are a client of mine I shoot bottles for. There are some fantastic wines in Australia, even some from Western Australia. Sandalford are ok but there are better wines. My favourites tend to be from Coonawarra or the Barossa Valley in South Australia. And red. Some of the reds from South Australia are truly world-class and have huge flavour.

But I'm more of a beer drinker. I just don't photograph it as much as wine.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 3, 2021)

HamishR said:


> Hey Sylvester - I like Canadian beer! I've only been to Toronto and that was a longtime ago, but I loved it and had a great time - even in February.
> 
> I'm not really a huge fan of Sandalwood wines, it's more that they are a client of mine I shoot bottles for. There are some fantastic wines in Australia, even some from Western Australia. Sandalford are ok but there are better wines. My favourites tend to be from Coonawarra or the Barossa Valley in South Australia. And red. Some of the reds from South Australia are truly world-class and have huge flavour.
> 
> But I'm more of a beer drinker. I just don't photograph it as much as wine.


Will def look out for those, I have to go on a wine run as our small cellar is empty.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 3, 2021)

Wynns Coonawarra. The shiraz and the cabernet can be amazing.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 4, 2021)

peccary said:


> Is it similar to the Dutch schenkstroop? My wife and I brought a couple of bottles of that home from Amsterdam with us because it was so addicting!


Nee, maar ik vind stroop heel lekker! Zooooo verslavend!

_





 Pic from __Mochachocolatarita blog_

I used to freelance for a publisher who's office was next door to the very cha chaan teng in the blog linked above. We often held meetings right in the little café.




If it's pannekoek met spec, it's gotta be stroop, naturlijk.
If it's a HK sai-doh, it's gotta be that golden liquid crack pouring out the green-topped dispenser (used in just about every cha chaan teng here).
If it's pancakes, waffles or french-toast at home — nothing but pure Canadian maple-syrup will do...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 8, 2021)

Echinocereus Pectinatus.  That flower is as large as the rest of the plant.  Cacti don't mess around.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 9, 2021)

That's amazing. It's almost like someone came along and pinned a flower onto the cactus. It looks so unlikely.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 9, 2021)

Yeah, some of them are pretty disproportionate.

Home Depot & Lowes both sell cacti with straw flowers hot-glued on.  It's disgusting.


----------



## jubal81 (Jun 11, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Indeed it is! Been here for 3 years now.


Man, I sure could go for some Hard Times chili.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 11, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> Man, I sure could go for some Hard Times chili.


Well,.now you got me craving chili at 6am!
Are you in the area as well?


----------



## jubal81 (Jun 11, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Well,.now you got me craving chili at 6am!
> Are you in the area as well?


Nah. Had a girlfriend who lived in Falls Church when we met, so I spent a good amount of time in the DMV. Guess that was about 16 years ago now. I'm from N.C., but moved out to the PNW 5 years ago. I like it, but I sure miss the food. Nothing out here is right.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 11, 2021)

I haven't been to the PNW yet, but I'd love to go. I've only been in the US for three years, there's tons to explore.


----------



## fig (Jun 12, 2021)

Here's one from NC for you @jubal, taken this afternoon.


----------



## jubal81 (Jun 12, 2021)

Yeah, I'm actually kinda bummed I'm missing the cicadas this time around. My dog would have a blast running around eating them like popcorn.
Or is that a moth?
Which part of the state are you in?


----------



## fig (Jun 12, 2021)

Just north of Charlotte at Lake Norman.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 13, 2021)

Beautiful pic, Fig!


I took a pic here of its Asian cousin, _Macroglossum insipida_, the Hermit Hummingbird Hawkmoth. Alas it was evening and the low light left the moth just a blur amongst the flowers on my old phone-camera. So instead, here's a pic taken moments later — a beautiful evening walk with my wife.


 Hmmph looks darker here than on my c'puter.
Like many people who see them, I thought it was a hummingbird,  until I got home and searched out what it was exactly. A rare sighting.


----------



## fig (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorry Jubal, I missed the first question! @Feral Feline is 100%.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 13, 2021)

BBQ rib dinner!  Ribs from the smoker, mandarins from the backyard, home-made BBQ sauce & a baguette from the local bakery.  Rootbeer fortified with some dark rum to wash it all down.  Alcohol is a good degreaser, don't ya know.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 13, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> Nah. Had a girlfriend who lived in Falls Church when we met, so I spent a good amount of time in the DMV. Guess that was about 16 years ago now. I'm from N.C., but moved out to the PNW 5 years ago. I like it, but I sure miss the food. Nothing out here is right.


You might like it better there if you were a Hipster.


----------



## jubal81 (Jun 14, 2021)

Killin' me with those ribs, Chuck. What kinda rub did you use?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 14, 2021)

Balsamic vinegar, soy sauce, paprika, California chili powder, curry powder, Trader Joe's Everyday Spice, and a large amount of dark brown sugar.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 14, 2021)

Dang those ribs... Had me with the pic, but no joke my mouth is filling with saliva at Balsamic Soy Chili brown-sugar...

...and I like dark Rum, but never tried it in Rootbeer, which I also like. 


One of those "master-class" ads keeps popping up, a new one. I rarely if ever watch the adverts, but this one's by a guy who teaches how to barbeque brisket — I watch through it every time.


----------



## Kroars (Jun 19, 2021)

Meet Layne.  5 years ago to present.  Best bud in the whole world.


----------



## Barry (Jun 19, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Dang those ribs... Had me with the pic, but no joke my mouth is filling with saliva at Balsamic Soy Chili brown-sugar...
> 
> ...and I like dark Rum, but never tried it in Rootbeer, which I also like.
> 
> ...


That's most likely the King of Brisket Aaron Franklin


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 20, 2021)

Dragon Fruit flowering.
10:40am




5:45pm




7:56pm




It will be open all night.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jun 20, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Dragon Fruit flowering.
> 10:40am
> View attachment 12867
> 
> ...


That’s interesting I didn’t know dragon fruit opened at night.... let alone grow in SoCal.... not that I’m some tropical fruit expert. 🧐


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 20, 2021)

Now I want some Dragon Fruit and Brisket...


----------



## fig (Jun 25, 2021)

ka-pow!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 29, 2021)

Tiny orchid flower.  The flower petals are about 1/2" long.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 4, 2021)

They only come out at night.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 17, 2021)

A Cucumber Margarita.  By happy accident, I used serrano-infused tequila. Cheers!


----------



## danfrank (Jul 18, 2021)

HamishR said:


> View attachment 12039
> 
> This is one of mine. It was shot in Lucky Bay, on the Southern Ocean at the bottom of Western Australia almost 20 years ago. I'm cheating though because I'm a professional photographer and this was photographed for south-west tourism. This shot has been used on billboards and magazine ads ever since - I still see it from time to time. It predates my conversion to digital photography - it was shot on medium format colour transparency.
> 
> Lucky Bay has the whitest sand I have ever seen. It doesn't show in the photo but the water was so clear that I could see the shadows of the waves on the sea floor. And the sand was so fine it packs down hard enough to drive a regular car on. The kangaroos do actually lie on the beach in the early mornings, warming up and licking the fresh water which trickles over the sand from the dunes. It's an incredible beach - probably because it is over a day's drive from Perth.


All these pics are beautiful, especially this one shot on color transparency film. I really miss Kodachrome 25. For me, that was the best film ever. So beautiful!


----------



## uranium_jones (Jul 19, 2021)

danfrank said:


> All these pics are beautiful, especially this one shot on color transparency film. I really miss Kodachrome 25. For me, that was the best film ever. So beautiful!



Kodachrome 25:




Kodachrome 64:


----------



## uranium_jones (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh yeah, I forgot... Here's Kodachrome 40 Type A. Tungsten-balanced slide film. Cool stuff.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 19, 2021)

I just take pictures, these guys create art!


----------



## temol (Jul 20, 2021)

I've shoot only one Kodachrome roll before they stopped producing and developing it. I was a Velvia addict.


----------



## fig (Jul 20, 2021)

temol said:


> I was a Velvia addict.


I'm a Dutch goat gouda nut myself!

Here's me and my other hobby...


----------



## peccary (Jul 20, 2021)

temol said:


> I've shoot only one Kodachrome roll before they stopped producing and developing it. I was a Velvia addict.



I was a photo major for a few minutes in college and it was all about Velvia and HP5.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 21, 2021)

Fig, your video is not available.  Is there a reason YaoTaob censored it?


----------



## fig (Jul 22, 2021)

I see it, but you cannot? Odd. A third observation would be more conclusive. Anyone?

Could be my hobby that's questionable? I suppose kite flying is probably illegal in some countries, *sigh*.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 22, 2021)

I can see it


----------



## temol (Jul 22, 2021)

I fly kites too . 4 liners, paraglider type, soft wing. I'm not a frequent flyer though.


----------



## fig (Jul 22, 2021)

I have a 3m I use with a land board. When the wind is right, and the beach is clear, and the tide low...I can carve a mile to the point. It's a rarity but I've been blessed a few times. I do less boarding as I age but have a sizable collection of stunt kites, mostly given to me by the greatest person in the world. I surfed when I was younger but I tend to be a dry rat nowadays. Since we live 3 hours from the coast it's infrequent (hoping that will soon change).

pure meditation.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 22, 2021)

fig said:


> I'm a Dutch goat gouda nut myself!
> 
> Here's me and my other hobby...


As it happens, my wife picked up some Goat Gouda earlier this week. Scrumptious on home-made molasses-bread!


No problems viewing the Kite flying.

Here we have Black Kites... Used to watch one nesting just outside my window when I worked in an office tower in Quarry Bay 37th or 39th floor...






_South China Morning Post_ pic, not mine.

Got pretty close to them on a few of my MTB trails here, too. Glorious creatures...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 23, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Fig, your video is not available.  Is there a reason YaoTaob censored it?


OK, Now I see it.  Very cool.


----------



## fig (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks.

That particular inlet is frequented by quite a few bottle-nosed with each tide. I've hovered kites above them and they'll respond. Kids and vacationers love it, as does as certain corny old dude.

Unfortunately, a lot of my favorite beaches were ransacked by hurricanes in recent years, true...historically a bulls-eye anyway but its no secret that frequency and intensity are increasing. Anyway, it's unfortunate for much bigger reasons than my kite-flying.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 24, 2021)

_Gecko Over Glass_

Took the pic with phone upright, but forum spun it 90º — head up tail down on our LR window.


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 24, 2021)

This is such an awesome thread...
Here’s one I took yesterday in my yard


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 31, 2021)

What you're looking at is the top half of a spare Apollo Lunar Excursion Module Descent Engine at the NASA Space Museum in Huntsville.  That gizmo in the top 2/3 of the picture is a dual cavitating venturi valve.  It regulates the flow of fuel and oxidizer into the engine's combustion chamber.  That valve is the throttle that Neil Armstrong operated to land Apollo 11 gently on the moon.  My dad designed it right after he was hired in at TRW.  When we were kids, he took us into the high-bay at TRW where the first shipment of engines was ready to go.  We got to touch them all.  My fingerprints are on the moon!





If you're even in the area, you should check it out.  The have a couple of Saturn 5 rockets, a Space Shuttle, a V-2 and an SR-71.  The place is littered with Saturn 5 rocket engines.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 31, 2021)

That’s so F-ing cool... I wish I would have aimed a little higher in my carrier (literally) I never worked on anything that got over 25kAGL... but here is  something from the same era a transmission I rebuilt for a Bell UH1 Huey... not as cool as a rocket engine that Neil Armstrong operated... but sine we are talking about stuff that flys I have tons of pics..


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 31, 2021)

Very cool. Transmissions require precision, cleanliness, skill and the proper tools.  Let's see some more!


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 31, 2021)

Here are some random pics for past work adventures.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 31, 2021)

Here is a ceiling fan I made out of a radial engine that I was commissioned to do.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 31, 2021)

Dam!  Hot!!  Shiny!!!  COOL!!!!!

Radial engines are a thing of beauty.  Must take a substantial mount to support the weight.  I've seen pix of radial engine motorcycles.  I want one!


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 31, 2021)

here is an old cobra


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 31, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Dam!  Hot!!  Shiny!!!  COOL!!!!!
> 
> Radial engines are a thing of beauty.  Must take a substantial mount to support the weight.  I've seen pix of radial engine motorcycles.  I want one!


Yeah... it was a 14ft ceiling with a very small crawl space that I had to drag 4x6s into for cross bracing... then I assembled it piece by piece on a ladder... a little sketchy...lol


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 31, 2021)

At first I thought maybe it was gas powered, but then I saw that all of the ports were sealed off.  

When are we going for a ride in that Cobra?


----------



## fig (Aug 1, 2021)

shotgun!


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh


Chuck D. Bones said:


> At first I thought maybe it was gas powered, but then I saw that all of the ports were sealed off.
> 
> When are we going for a ride in that Cobra?


I don’t know when but I highly recommend it...🤣


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 1, 2021)

Is the radial fan a Conti?


I've seen a few different motocycles with radial engines, both inline and transverse, modern and old.
My favourite is the Killinger & Freund FWD circa WWII...







... which is quite similar to the Megola, another radial in the front wheel type bike from the 30s.


Here's an old Plymouth you might like, CDB:






It's also featured on Jay Leno's Garudge.


I've always thought a large RC radial engine to power a Messerschmitt KR200 would be cool...






Or stuff the RC-radial into a Boardtracker frame (more my style than the modern chopper stylings with radials):






There's a guy who handmade a radial engine that spins, about the size of the one above, but can't find the link again though.

Another guy took a single cylinder from an aeroplane radial to power a bike, the NSU BISON 2000 — a 2L thumper!

Some random radial...
150bhp, nine-cylinder Rotec Radial R3600
Rotec 2800 is a 7 cylinder, lop out 3 cylinders and you’ve got a 1200cc W engine, NOICE! In fact, the spacing between the cylinders could be further reduced.
Use an Egli Vincent frame (mono-shocker even better), hang the engine off of it…
VW-based W or V ::  



 inline or transverse ala Motoguzzi
18-cylinder 700cc !! https://www.heilemann-sternmotoren.de/en/ THIS WOULD LOOK GREAT IN A 192x LOOP-FRAMED BOARDTRACKER but it’s an RC meth-head, could it run on gas?
Evolution Seven Cylinder Radial model airplane engine 35cc, 77cc, 260cc
WWI Gnome engine…
VALACK VM RF - 800cc 7 CYLINDER RADIAL


Sorry about the lack of original photos, all these were swiped from the Etherwebs.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 3, 2021)

I saw that '39 Plymouth on Jay's.  Strictly a show car, it was not particularly fast.  Looks very cool though!

I like that Peugeot bike with the tiny radial eng.  Probably sounds like bunch of angry hornets.

That Killinger & Freund looks way cool.  I gotta believe that putting that much rotating mass on the front wheel makes steering a challenge.
"So you vant to make turning, ja?  Vee are not turning, vee are only straight going." 

The hand-built VW cylinder radial is amazing.  Gotta be 100x louder than it is on YaoTaob.  How is the exposed gear train lubricated?


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 3, 2021)

That bike is awesome! ... oh and the ceiling fan is a lycoming 680.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 3, 2021)

I don't know how the radial-VW's lubricated, I'm just a huge VW (aircooled) fan. I suppose some of the later VW water-pumpers are cool, too. Certainly the Oettinger flat-6 (H2O-pumper) is very cool indeed.


Re Radial rotating mass in the front-wheel (keeping in mind I never took physics, too much math) — at low speeds I can see it being a problem, but at most operating speeds you're just leaning the bike anyway, no?

Certainly my Guzzi-inspired Honda CX-650E had some interesting handling characteristics when you pore on the coal in a corner — sit up and beg forgiveness to your maker. Nonetheless, 'twas a great medium-sized all-rounder bike that's physically big enough (too many mid-range cc bikes are 1/2-hour rides before leg-cramping-stoppage-stretchage).


It's a stupid idea, but I still like the thought of a spinning-radial within the boardtracker frame — would be much easier and safer if it weren't spinning, but for the shear "WTFudgsicle" factor... There's a reason the early spinning-radial aeroplanes went to fixed radial, probably several good reasons...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 6, 2021)

The rotating mass turns the front wheel into a gyroscope.  It resists tilting or twisting.  The fast it rotates, the more it resists.  It won't want to lean either.

The tiny radial in the bicycle is very cool.  The exposed chain drive is hazardous though.


----------



## uranium_jones (Aug 8, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The tiny radial in the bicycle is very cool.  The exposed chain drive is hazardous though.


Safety warnings? This guy Californias.
/s


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm just sayin' I wouldn't ride it naked.


----------



## danfrank (Aug 8, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> View attachment 14329
> Here is a ceiling fan I made out of a radial engine that I was commissioned to do.


Does it leak oil?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 9, 2021)

Echinopsis pachanoi (San Pedro cactus) contains a number of alkaloids, including the well-studied chemical mescaline, up to 4.7% of dry cactus weight.

This photo was shot Saturday just before sunset. The flowers have just opened.  The plant is approx. 2.5m high.




This was shot this morning.  By noon these open  flowers will be wilted.  I expect several more to open up tonight.


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2021)

Those are gorgeous! I'm sending to my daughter so she can drool.
They look like flames coming out!


----------



## boji (Aug 9, 2021)

Sunset in Corsica


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 9, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 9, 2021)

Same plant, more flowers...


----------



## Username123 (Aug 10, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Same plant, more flowers...
> View attachment 14652


Nice cactus!


----------



## Barry (Aug 10, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Same plant, more flowers...
> View attachment 14652


fabulous


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 12, 2021)

Leuchtenbergia Principis


----------



## fig (Aug 21, 2021)

Same rescue plant with a late bloomer. This little fella is no larger than my thumb's phalange.
(coincidentally..._phalanger_ would be a great name for a flanger)


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 22, 2021)

fig said:


> Same rescue plant with a late bloomer. This little fella is no larger than my thumb's phalange.
> (coincidentally..._phalanger_ would be a great name for a flanger)


Made me think of this because phalanx in French is actually phalange…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 22, 2021)

fig said:


> (coincidentally..._phalanger_ would be a great name for a flanger)


How about a phaser and a flanger circuit tied to the same LFO? Mmmm… swirly 🤤


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## uranium_jones (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimi Hendrix's Fender Stratocaster that he played at Woodstock. Taken at the Experience Music Project in Seattle, WA.

Camera: Yashica Mat-124G
Film: Fujifilm Pro 400H


----------



## peccary (Aug 26, 2021)

Here's one from our visit to Joshua Tree last week.

A few cactus, a Joshua tree, some chaparral, mesquite, and some ocotillo, which I didn't think grew out here, but that I see all over the place in Southern AZ at my mom's house - lots of people use the dried/dead ocotillo for fencing out there and it looks super cool


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 26, 2021)

A great place for star-gazing, rock climbing or pretending you're on another planet.


----------



## peccary (Aug 26, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> A great place for star-gazing, rock climbing or pretending you're on another planet.



It was great for stargazing. Here's a rare shot of me along with Jupiter, Saturn, and the moon. And it's hard to tell, but that's Jack McCoy making an appearance on the shirt


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2021)

Marinated Shrimp Y'all


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2021)

Yummy!  I see black pepper, capers & onion, what else is in there?


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yummy!  I see black pepper, capers & onion, what else is in there?


I emailed you the recipe with my tweaks, it's a hit at parties and leftovers over a salad are a favorite


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2021)

Most excellent, thank you.


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2021)

I have been known to throw a little Italian blend herbs in there as well, when putting it on a salad


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2021)

Stephanie stretches the truth a bit when she says "Ready In: 15 min" and then instructs the cook to cover & refrigerate for a minimum of 6 hrs.

Do you use whole celery seeds or celery powder?


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Stephanie stretches the truth a bit when she says "Ready In: 15 min" and then instructs the cook to cover & refrigerate for a minimum of 6 hrs.
> 
> Do you use whole celery seeds or celery powder?


Seeds, you had me scratching my head on Stephanie, guess I never paid attention to who submitted it


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Stephanie stretches the truth a bit when she says "Ready In: 15 min" and then instructs the cook to cover & refrigerate for a minimum of 6 hrs.
> 
> Do you use whole celery seeds or celery powder?


I like to make at least a day or two ahead, but it ain't bad straight away


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2021)

You have to go for the Trivecta, a shrimp, onion and caper on a ritz cracker


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 28, 2021)

I'd go 6 hours marinade, max. 

I once had shrimp pasta for lunch, couldn't finish it, stuck it in the fridge and finished it for supper...
Sickest I've ever been: 3 days in bed fighting to stay awake because sleep meant waking up feeling like crap and rushing to the WC for same and puking. Horrific aches, pains.

Know where "they" got neurotoxins from? Developed from shellfish — I once helped a friend do research for his screenplay... 
One bad shrimp and your entire nervous system is under attack.


Six hrs, max. 

YMMV.


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I'd go 6 hours marinade, max.
> 
> I once had shrimp pasta for lunch, couldn't finish it, stuck it in the fridge and finished it for supper...
> Sickest I've ever been: 3 days in bed fighting to stay awake because sleep meant waking up feeling like crap and rushing to the WC for same and puking. Horrific aches, pains.
> ...


Isn't that what the vinegar is for?
I've made this stuff and ate it for 2-3 days


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 28, 2021)

Barry said:


> Isn't that what the vinegar is for?
> I've made this stuff and ate it for 2-3 days


Yeah, that's the pickle factor; but the fear of another 3 days of puking and shaking in bed is the pucker factor.
I'd hate for anybody to go through that experience.

I've been less sick from other foods-gone-bad, and refuse to eat them ever since; but despite my experience I still love eating shrimp. Rightly or wrongly, I'm just overly cautious now, that's all.


I pickle my own eggs in Tabasco-olive brine, and I'll leave those eggs pickling in the fridge for months... Two to three is optimum, after that the eggs aren't going to get any more saturated. A few weeks isn't really enough, though, IMO.


Oh, and I'm *definitely* going to try your marinated shrimp recipe!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 1, 2021)

Chicken Cacciatore.  The basil leaves looked prettier before the acid from the tomato sauce had its way with them.


----------



## jubal81 (Sep 1, 2021)

My best friend lives near Houston, but his kids wanted to go with their friends to a weeklong summer camp in Montana. Met my buddy in Missoula, and after we dropped off the boys, hit the road for a nearly 3,000 mile, 5-state ramble.

These are my two favorite pics for contrast. The first one is from a daybreak hike off Going to the Sun road in Glacier National Park. The second is from the Bonneville Salt Flats in western Utah near the Nevada border. I knew Glacier would be amazing, but the Salt Flats surprised me - like another planet. It was like driving my VW Passat onto Rigel 7 or something.


----------



## fig (Sep 1, 2021)

SPOCK: _Captain, sensors indicate an unlikely life-form on Rigel-7._
MCCOY: _Speak English you green-blooded hobgoblin!_
KIRK: _Who is it Spock?_
SPOCK: _It's Zaius sir._
KIRK: _Isn't he from Earth?_
SPOCK: _Not yet, no._
DOC BROWN: _Great Scott Marty! We've got to fix this!_


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice pix!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 1, 2021)

fig said:


> SPOCK: _Captain, sensors indicate an unlikely life-form on Rigel-7._
> MCCOY: _Speak English you green-blooded hobgoblin!_
> KIRK: _Who is it Spock?_
> SPOCK: _It's Zaius sir._
> ...


_C3PO: "R2, you're going to get us lost again!"_


----------



## fig (Sep 1, 2021)

I also meant to say, those are incredible and surreal pictures!


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 1, 2021)

😹


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 8, 2021)

Saw this down in Carlsbad a couple of weeks ago when I was walking back from a brew pub with my Dad.

https://www.motortrend.com/reviews/2018-vanderhall-venice-review-quick-take/


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 18, 2021)

We rescued a baby squirrel out of my raised tomato beds.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 18, 2021)

What are you feeding it?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 18, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What are you feeding it?


He was super dehydrated so unflavored pedialyte (sp?)  Then passed him off to a neighbor who fed him raw pecans/ assorted nuts before taking him to an experienced rescue.   Pretty cool day.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 18, 2021)

The squirrels in my neighborhood eat citrus fruit, apples, pomegranates, avocados, walnuts, almonds, blackberries, basically, if we grow it, they steal it.  They're cute and clever, but they have boundary issues.


----------



## fig (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm buying a squirrel outfit and moving to your neighborhood. The produce selection is outstanding!


----------



## uranium_jones (Sep 19, 2021)

From the day job. We're demonstrating how you can measure the vibration modes of a vehicle using our laser-robots.


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 19, 2021)

fig said:


> I'm buying a squirrel outfit and moving to your neighborhood. The produce selection is outstanding!


Don’t pretend like you don’t already have the squirrel outfit.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 19, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Don’t pretend like you don’t already have the squirrel outfit.


This looks suspicious! :


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 19, 2021)

Squirrely McSquirrelface update:  Eating well, bonding with 2 smaller ones that were already in their care.   That was the big concern,  if it attacked the littles, he would have had to come back to us. Should be released in a few weeks.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 23, 2021)

That's how they measured R / L / C in the Navy 50+ years ago.  When the lid is clamped down, this baby is water-tight.  Hey Cooder, can you spot the magic-eye tub?


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 23, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> View attachment 16320
> 
> View attachment 16321
> 
> That's how they measured R / L / C in the Navy 50+ years ago.  When the lid is clamped down, this baby is water-tight.  Hey Cooder, can you spot the magic-eye tub?


Back when knobs were knobs…
Lol


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2021)

Did I mention this thing has vacuum tubes inside?  😃


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 24, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Did I mention this thing has vacuum tubes inside?  😃


Is that it on the left side in the middle?¿


----------



## cooder (Sep 25, 2021)

Very cool indeed, the magc eye is middle left side by the handle/indicator.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 25, 2021)

6E5 magic eye tube.  They glow a cool green.  Yesterday, I found a scan of the service manual.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 29, 2021)

Chicken tacos & homemade beef tamales.


----------



## fig (Sep 29, 2021)

mmm..that makes me hungry!

okay..with a little help.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 29, 2021)

Making tamales is labor-intensive, but well worth it!


----------



## Barry (Sep 29, 2021)

A little Mexican place I used to frequent was run by a guy who's sister would come to visit four or five times a year and she'd make fresh Tamales as the daily special and they were outstanding and once word got out you couldn't get in the place


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 3, 2021)

The view today…


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 3, 2021)

Sweet!


----------



## Barry (Oct 3, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Barry (Oct 3, 2021)

Leaves are just starting to turn here, the next month will be traffic hell here in the GA Mountains


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 3, 2021)

Barry said:


> Leaves are just starting to turn here, the next month will be traffic hell here in the GA Mountains


It’s beautiful today in Mont Tremblant, so yeah, it’s tourist hell today. Glad we went on the mountain early.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 3, 2021)

My day in The Peak District yesterday - basically the rain pissed it down for the whole of our 10 mile walk. Not as nice as yours @SYLV9ST9R


----------



## Barry (Oct 3, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> View attachment 16634
> My day in The Peak District yesterday - basically the rain pissed it down for the whole of our 10 mile walk. Not as nice as yours @SYLV9ST9R


I walk or hike ten miles in the rain there better be lots of beer and pizza at the end!!!!


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 3, 2021)

Haha I did actually have a beer and a pizza @Barry !  😂


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 3, 2021)

Shrimp roll, fish tacos and poutine (I’m in Québec after all…) for us!


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 3, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Shrimp roll, fish tacos and poutine (I’m in Québec after all…) for us!
> View attachment 16648


😻😻😻😻😻😻😻😻😻😻😻😻😻😻😻


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 3, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> It’s beautiful today in M’ont Tremblant, so yeah, it’s tourist hell today. Glad we went on the mountain early.


Hey, I've been there.  It was late October and the trees were fantastic.  Rode the gondola to the top with a few mud-encrusted mountain bikers.  Started snowing when we got to the top.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 3, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Hey, I've been there.  It was late October and the trees were fantastic.  Rode the gondola to the top with a few mud-encrusted mountain bikers.  Started snowing when we got to the top.


Yep, that was our main activity this morning. Did a little stroll around the top, but there was a tired 3 year-old I had to carry a bit (too much excitement caused by sleeping at the hotel...).


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 3, 2021)

Last night's dinner: Mac & Cheese with 6 cheeses, croutons & a layer of sliced ham.  It's not poutine, but it's in the ballpark.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 3, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Last night's dinner: Mac & Cheese with 6 cheeses, croutons & a layer of sliced ham.  It's not poutine, but it's in the ballpark.
> View attachment 16655


I would definitively have that!
Just got home and heating up a Mac'n'Cheese from one of the best local eatery/take out place.
And that poutine was one of the best I had in a long time (from a little food truck in St-Jovite, near Tremblant).

Edit: the Mac&Cheese was good, but I wish I had a bite of yours!


----------



## carlinb17 (Oct 3, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I would definitively have that!
> Just got home and heating up a Mac'n'Cheese from one of the best local eatery/take out place.
> And that poutine was one of the best I had in a long time (from a little food truck in St-Jovite, near Tremblant).


Oh St-Jovite now that brings back memories! We used to go up to a place there every summer for the better part of two decades! Don’t forget to get your timbits and crunchie bars!


----------



## carlinb17 (Oct 3, 2021)

See last crunchie! Time to head north! Stop by St. Catherine street on my way through


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 3, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> Oh St-Jovite now that brings back memories! We used to go up to a place there every summer for the better part of two decades! Don’t forget to get your timbits and crunchie bars!


The only time when I actually go into Tim's is when we're going to my in-laws cottage in the Laurentians (mainly to get Timbits for the boys). And the Crunchy bar was my go-to when I needed junk from the vending machine at work.


----------



## Barry (Oct 3, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Last night's dinner: Mac & Cheese with 6 cheeses, croutons & a layer of sliced ham.  It's not poutine, but it's in the ballpark.
> View attachment 16655


I got violently ill eating mac & cheese when I was about 6, can't eat yellow cheese to this day, and the smell of mac & cheese cooking gags me


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 3, 2021)

Had a similar experience with Macaroni Casserole. Still love macaroni & cheese; still love ground beef; and still love corn (except creamed corn) — however, none of those things should be mixed in a casserole.


For you unfortunate souls south of the GWN border...
When north of the 49th (loosely put), remember to get your Coffee Crisp chocolate-bars and Hawkins Cheezies, too...


----------



## fig (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, if your around the 35.41, don't forget to duck sucker!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 4, 2021)

Only in Japan...


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 5, 2021)

Can't stop laughing... 😹


PS: re laughing... Maybe because my wife knits... 
Maybe she'll knit that for me... nope, she refuses. "Not aesthetically pleasing"... poor taste, something about reputation...


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 6, 2021)

I was bored this morning....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice job!  Made my morning.  😆


----------



## BurntFingers (Oct 6, 2021)

Random photo snapped while walking the dog this morning on a bleak spring morning.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2021)

Beautiful photo.  Looks otherworldly.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 7, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> View attachment 16742
> I was bored this morning....


OOOTEEENIEEEYYY!


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 10, 2021)

Digging through my phone I for got about this... my daughter’s 1 month old pictures and my early attempts at photo shop... I thought it was hilarious my in-laws not so much...🤣


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2021)

That's gotta hurt!


----------



## fig (Oct 12, 2021)

My daughter snapped this while in Sedona while out there for work. Zen
(she has a nice camera with a built-in phone)


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2021)

We're in good company...


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 16, 2021)

When I was in college,  I was watching a fun argument between some student and the street preacher with a sign just like this.  Dude was out there spitting hate and misogyny at every young woman who walked by and this kid was just done with it.  Suddenly from the sky (perhaps the roof of the neighboring dorms) a ton of water balloons absolutely decimate the preacher.  I don't know what was in there but it was not water.  Soup maybe?  Not sure.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2021)

Bong water?  Urine?


----------



## dawson (Oct 16, 2021)

K Pedals said:


> Back when knobs were knobs…
> Lol


Speaking of..check out what showed up this week:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2021)

Willikers!  It's so beeeeeeeeeeg!


----------



## dawson (Oct 16, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Willikers!  It's so beeeeeeeeeeg!


I can't wait to use it!
It's big enough to be an expression pedal..


----------



## Matmosphere (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh no, not fornicators!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 19, 2021)

Friends, if you find a place that makes their own mushu wraps and soup dumplings, never let them go under.   I've seen a lot of amazing restaurants shuttered this year. I won't recover if we lose this one.  Hug your chefs, they love you. 

Dumplings not pictured because waiting on soup dumplings for any reason is impossible/ ill advised.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Oct 22, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Shrimp roll, fish tacos and poutine (I’m in Québec after all…) for us!
> View attachment 16648


Shit la poutine a dlair bonne oO


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 25, 2021)

Yesterday I smoked a pork shoulder.  Today I cut some up, fried it and made carnitas tacos with pinto beans & avocado.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 25, 2021)

A preview of coming attractions...


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 25, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yesterday I smoked a pork shoulder.  Today I cut some up, fried it and made carnitas tacos with pinto beans & avocado.



I have made carnitas a few times before (always in a crock) I have no Idea why I never thought to smoke it...think I need to fire up the Big green egg next weekend (or whenever it isn’t raining)


----------



## peccary (Oct 25, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yesterday I smoked a pork shoulder.  Today I cut some up, fried it and made carnitas tacos with pinto beans & avocado.
> 
> View attachment 17515


That's what I'm taking about! Leave it to Chuck to do it right. I bet you even used manteca!

I could live off pork butt.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 25, 2021)

You bet I did!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 1, 2021)

Yay!  My latest Tayda order just came in!  I wonder what I forgot.


----------



## Barry (Nov 1, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yay!  My latest Tayda order just came in!  I wonder what I forgot.
> 
> View attachment 17959


About to get busy in the Boneyard!


----------



## Gordo (Nov 1, 2021)

I just put in an order and realized I forgot a handful of trimmers I was looking for.  ALWAYS something...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2021)

Turns out I 4got to buy B500K pots.  I have plenty of B500K duals...


----------



## fig (Nov 2, 2021)

Sure you don't need B500Ω? I can send you some! 😫


----------



## fig (Nov 2, 2021)

Barry said:


> About to get busy in the Boneyard!


Sounds like a teaser for a Bruce Campbell movie.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks, but no.  I'd need 100 of 'em and that many knobs would get too expensive. 🤑

I have some B500K in my cart with SBP.


----------



## fig (Nov 4, 2021)

My wife bought us a Zojirushi bread machine..it's stupid simple (always welcome). Throw in the ingredients, set the course number, and start. A few hours later, you have a hot, delicious loaf of bread. We've done white, rye, sourdough and sugar-free so far.


----------



## fig (Nov 13, 2021)

Some front-yard foliage....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 13, 2021)

Great photos!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Username123 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 18, 2021)

fig said:


> My wife bought us a Zojirushi bread machine..it's stupid simple (always welcome). Throw in the ingredients, set the course number, and start. A few hours later, you have a hot, delicious loaf of bread. We've done white, rye, sourdough and sugar-free so far.



Get some spelt flour and throw it in the mix for some yummy goodness. I forget my ratio, I don’t make bread as much these days because I live somewhere that I can buy good bread everywhere now, but something like equal parts whole wheat, white and spelt with a little bit (5-10%) rye flour is really tasty. Try 30-30-30-10 and add just a little extra salt.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 18, 2021)

JetFixxxer said:


>


Are you in Australia?


----------



## JetFixxxer (Nov 18, 2021)

Preverb said:


> Are you in Australia?


The picture was taken in Columbia, South Carolina at Cayce Riverwalk (runs along the Conagree Creek), killing time after my son's graduation from Army Basic.


----------



## fig (Nov 18, 2021)

JetFixxxer said:


> The picture was taken in Columbia, South Carolina at Cayce Riverwalk (runs along the Conagree Creek), killing time after my son's graduation from Army Basic.


I know that area really well.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Nov 18, 2021)

fig said:


> I know that area really well.


Use to do a lot of work at the airport.   One of my amps was built by a person who lived out in Irmo, unfortunately he passed away.   We grab dinner at Lizzard's Thickets in Irmo and then drink a few cold ones at his house.  Check out his work bench of amps and would jam a little.  good times!.    Columbia was one of my favorite places when I traveled for work.


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 18, 2021)

My big boy Argus having a yummy.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 18, 2021)

JetFixxxer said:


> The picture was taken in Columbia, South Carolina at Cayce Riverwalk (runs along the Conagree Creek), killing time after my son's graduation from Army Basic.


Ah ok.  I see nasty spider and assume Australia haha.  Although I haven't seen one of those here before...


----------



## fig (Nov 18, 2021)

JetFixxxer said:


> Use to do a lot of work at the airport.   One of my amps was built by a person who lived out in Irmo, unfortunately he passed away.   We grab dinner at Lizzard's Thickets in Irmo and then drink a few cold ones at his house.  Check out his work bench of amps and would jam a little.  good times!.    Columbia was one of my favorite places when I traveled for work.


I know Thizzard's Licket.


----------



## cooder (Dec 11, 2021)

Ok here's my submission to random pics, a NZ native Longfin Eel that I just spotted recently on a trip around from a jetty lurking about 25 cm under me, and that's me in the reflection against the sky.
Those eels are amazing creatures, the can live up to a 100 years, can be up to 25 kg with some reports of up to 45 kg and 2metres long (might be fishermen's tales...?)...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_longfin_eel


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 11, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> We've all heard of bread-boarding electronics, But have you ever heard of cracker-boarding?  I expect this circuit would have some good crunch tones.
> 
> View attachment 10399


Needs soup. 🤪


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 11, 2021)

I built one, but I thought to the tone was a bit dry.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 11, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I built one, but I thought to the tone was a bit dry.


Plus, it tends to be a little salty and, at times, rather cheesy. 🤪


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 11, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> View attachment 18781My big boy Argus having a yummy.


Aww…he looks so cute! 😁


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 15, 2021)

My wife made apple crumble to go with tonight's BBQ'd pork chops.  Honeycrisp apples splashed with Grand Marnier underneath, flour, butter, brown sugar & cinnamon on top. YUM!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Dec 16, 2021)

We had some wicked wind storms out here in the Midwest last night. Anyone else in the area, hope you made it through the night in one piece! Here, I checked up on our wind rattled barn cat, Bergamot, when making sure everything was tied down.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 19, 2021)

Shot these pix in Munster, IN last week.  That ghost in the background is my sister.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 19, 2021)

Example #43: The Larch


----------



## fig (Dec 20, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> View attachment 20079Example #43: The Larch


Nice conifer.


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 20, 2021)

Here is some of my wife’s art.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 29, 2021)

I think this guy waited too long to get vaccinated.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Dec 30, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I think this guy waited too long to get vaccinated.
> 
> View attachment 20479


All that getup and no mask?


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m pretty sure my neighbors hate me…


----------



## fig (Jan 2, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> I’m pretty sure my neighbors hate me…


That's cold bruh.


----------



## cooder (Jan 2, 2022)

Bumble Bee on a sunflower in our driveway. It's summer here, in case you're wondering...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> I’m pretty sure my neighbors hate me…


What am I missing here?  It's something obvious I'm sure...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2022)

I had a run-in with a bumble bee in the Sierras once.  Muh-Fuh chased me down the trail for 50 meters or so, buzzing my head, dive bombing me.  Not sure what I did to piss it off...


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 3, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What am I missing here?  It's something obvious I'm sure...


Between the 2200 lights here and three rgbw floodlights my yard is a beacon or a cross between the griswold’s and a 70’s disco. Everyone does have fun skating though


----------



## fig (Jan 3, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> Between the 2200 lights here and three rgbw floodlights my yard is a beacon or a cross between the griswold’s and a 70’s disco. Everyone does have fun skating though


Including the neighbors


----------



## Barry (Jan 3, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I had a run-in with a bumble bee in the Sierras once.  Muh-Fuh chased me down the trail for 50 meters or so, buzzing my head, dive bombing me.  Not sure what I did to piss it off...


When my daughter was three she tried to say bumblebee it came out Beetlewee and it's still my nickname for her to this day


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 4, 2022)

When I was a wee lad, we had a neighbor who owned a late 50's T-bird.  I called it a _beeturd_ and that cracked everyone up.  Lucky for me, that did not become my nickname.


----------



## fig (Jan 4, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Lucky for me, that did not become my nickname.


until now


----------



## jubal81 (Jan 6, 2022)

So, about this much, so far. Had to dig a trench into the yard for the dogs.






Buuuut, the UPS guy was still able to deliver this:






PRS Vela in Egyptian gold. Played one at Dave's Guitar Shop in Wisconsin about 6 years ago and never got it out of my head.


----------



## Barry (Jan 6, 2022)

jubal81 said:


> So, about this much, so far. Had to dig a trench into the yard for the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking hard at one of those a few years ago, ended up with a S2 Semi-Hollow, which I do love and they've since added a semi in the Vela


----------



## jubal81 (Jan 6, 2022)

Barry said:


> I was looking hard at one of those a few years ago, ended up with a S2 Semi-Hollow, which I do love and they've since added a semi in the Vela


I bet it's awesome. Agonized a bit about semi-hollow version but I got a good deal and no regrets.
The Vela plays like a dream and sounds amazing. I'd been thinking about other pickup options before it arrived and I'm just going to leave it alone. Nothing to fix. Humbucker sounds great even when it's split. It's a keeper.

Kinda can't believe I got a PRS. I never liked how ostentatious the core models look, but every time I've actually played one - be it core, S2 or even SE - I'm always impressed.
Glad they finally started making guitars that don't look like they'd be recommended by 4 out of 5 dentists ...


----------



## Barry (Jan 6, 2022)

jubal81 said:


> I bet it's awesome. Agonized a bit about semi-hollow version but I got a good deal and no regrets.
> The Vela plays like a dream and sounds amazing. I'd been thinking about other pickup options before it arrived and I'm just going to leave it alone. Nothing to fix. Humbucker sounds great even when it's split. It's a keeper.
> 
> Kinda can't believe I got a PRS. I never liked how ostentatious the core models look, but every time I've actually played one - be it core, S2 or even SE - I'm always impressed.
> Glad they finally started making guitars that don't look like they'd be recommended by 4 out of 5 dentists ...


They can be habit forming, I've got 4 hanging around here already


----------



## fig (Jan 19, 2022)

Lame phone camera..but the moon was brilliant on the snow (ice). This was long after sundown.


----------



## fig (Jan 19, 2022)

...when the dog's gotta go...


----------



## music6000 (Jan 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Lame phone camera..but the moon was brilliant on the snow (ice). This was long after sundown.


42 degrees Celsius in Perth, Western Australia


----------



## fig (Jan 19, 2022)

music6000 said:


> 42 degrees Celsius in Perth, Western Australia


We've got another round coming this weekend...it was 56F today though. Crazy.


----------



## Robert (Jan 19, 2022)

fig said:


> We've got another round coming this weekend...it was 56F today though. Crazy.



Yall have me _terrified_ of moving up north acting like 56F ain't cold or somethin.


----------



## fig (Jan 19, 2022)

You'll want a fine team of sled dogs. I know a fella...


----------



## dawson (Jan 21, 2022)

So I'm taking a coarse to improve my skills with Adobe Illustrator and the instructor instructs the class to sketch an animal so that she can gauge our artistic ability.  Because I prefer silly things, this is the best I could come up with:




It's praying mantis talking her boyfriend's head off.             Get it?

Anyhow, some fun facts about sexual cannibalism that I learned today whilst researching my doodle:
SEXUAL CANNIBALISM


----------



## fig (Jan 23, 2022)

Here's a 50+ pounder I grew 2 summers ago before embarking on my DIY pedal journey.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 23, 2022)

fig said:


> Here's a 50+ pounder I grew 2 summers ago before embarking on my DIY pedal journey.


That is the biggest Cucumber I have seen!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 23, 2022)

That will make one HELL of a pickle!


----------



## fig (Jan 23, 2022)

I don't want a pickle...I just want to ride my motor-sicle.


----------



## Barry (Jan 23, 2022)

My mom grew a mammoth Zucchini squash one year and had my brother-in-law convinced it was a world record Cucumber she was entering in the County Fair


----------



## temol (Jan 24, 2022)

Target for the next summer


----------



## fig (Jan 24, 2022)

temol said:


> Target for the next summer
> 
> View attachment 22017


Definitely needs a WET control.


----------



## temol (Jan 24, 2022)

No problem...


----------



## fig (Jan 24, 2022)

I can't wait to show you my nuts!


It was the first time I tried growing peanuts. Not bad!


----------



## Barry (Jan 24, 2022)

fig said:


> I can't wait to show you my nuts!
> 
> 
> It was the first time I tried growing peanuts. Not bad!


Wait a minute, peanuts are legumes! I'll pass on the nut shot!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 24, 2022)

Wrong thread, but bare with me...

A guy walks into a psychiatrist's office wearing nothing but cling-wrap.  The psychiatrist says "Clearly, I can see you're nuts."


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 30, 2022)

My Dad kayaking in Dana Harbor.


----------



## fig (Jan 31, 2022)

The oar is placed appropriately to illiterate the current status. 
Is that you taking the picture? What a great son!
Right after the picture, he hopped up on the dock, looked at you and said;
"I caught it....you clean it...dropped the oar an exited stage left.
Deep breath.....
...at least he has a paddle.
Wait, did he just paddle OUT of that thing's mouth?
and finally, the old fav;
He's gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 31, 2022)

The paddle position was pure luck.  I think my sister took the pic.  My photoshop skills ain't great, but I get by.

"Paddle faster, I hear banjos."


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 31, 2022)

A family pic: Brunch at The Harvest Room, Munster IN.
L-R: my cousin's wife, Rose Tyler; my cousin, The Master; my other cousin's friend, William Shakespeare; my aunt's care-giver, Martha Jones; my cousin, Captain Jack Harkness; my sister, Donna Noble; & me, The Doctor.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jan 31, 2022)

No problem here! 🤪


----------



## fig (Feb 1, 2022)

You can hardly take a step without tripping over a Neil Young song.
HEY, I see you also have an ABBA Essentials Playlist. Classy!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 1, 2022)

_*"More barn!"*_


----------



## fig (Feb 1, 2022)

Was that left or right? I can never remember...


----------



## Barry (Feb 1, 2022)

fig said:


> Was that left or right? I can never remember...


As I recall the Barn was the right speaker


----------



## fig (Feb 1, 2022)

Neil taught me harmonica. Well, not mano a mano.....but he certainly _inspired_ me. Bob too. I do so hate the Juggernautish headgear.....see, before this stupid virus, I'd have simply gotten a groupie to hold it between their thighs (talk about INSPIRING).........but NOOOOOOOO....I have to look like I just left a satanic Orthodontist's office if I want to play play both instruments at once.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 1, 2022)

I got a visual!


----------



## Barry (Feb 1, 2022)

fig said:


> Neil taught me harmonica. Well, not mano a mano.....but he certainly _inspired_ me. Bob too. I do so hate the Juggernautish headgear.....see, before this stupid virus, I'd have simply gotten a groupie to hold it between their thighs (talk about INSPIRING).........but NOOOOOOOO....I have to look like I just left a satanic Orthodontist's office if I want to play play both instruments at once.


Ditto, I learned harp playing along to Neil and Bob, also! Agree the rack is not at all sexy


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## dawson (Feb 15, 2022)

Reverend Descent Baritone:







You will be mine, oh yes..


----------



## fig (Feb 17, 2022)

My son at work. He works in solar energy, and minors in livestock.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 17, 2022)

They're assisting with the troubleshooting.  "Baaaaaaahhhe" translates to "Is it supposed to buzz like that?"


----------



## jimilee (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## dawson (Feb 17, 2022)

jimilee said:


> View attachment 23162


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 21, 2022)

Above was one of many Studebakers, Diamonds & Internationals of similar vintage; I was helping a friend pick up a door for a modern GMC truck he was repairing — tons more cool vintage cars on the property, too.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## dawson (Mar 29, 2022)

Much to my dismay.. the guy who has worked on some of my guitars is moving away.
(Before I met him, I thought I was pretty good at setting up my stuff, but this guy's been doing it since before I was born and it shows)

Anyhow, he called me over to help him lift heavy stuff- vintage amps, a Hammond organ that WASN'T broken, and about a billion guitars.  At the end of the day, he pulls out this case and says he wants me to borrow this guitar:











So.. I get to have an all-original late 60's, maybe early 70's Guild Starfire in my possession for awhile.
The pickups are intensely dynamic and the thing's got sustain like I've never known before.

I'm not letting myself get too attached or anything, but I really am enjoying baby-sitting this particular instrument for now!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 29, 2022)

Great story and what a nice loaner!  I had the good fortune of having a great luthier in Northern VA work on a couple of my guitars before he "retired again" and moved to Florida.  Priceless to be able to hang out with him in his shop a couple of times and talk about some of the instruments he had built and worked on over the years.


----------



## Barry (Mar 29, 2022)

zgrav said:


> Great story and what a nice loaner!  I had the good fortune of having a great luthier in Northern VA work on a couple of my guitars before he "retired again" and moved to Florida.  Priceless to be able to hang out with him in his shop a couple of times and talk about some of the instruments he had built and worked on over the years.


Those guys are getting harder and harder to find


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 29, 2022)

dawson said:


> Much to my dismay.. the guy who has worked on some of my guitars is moving away.
> (Before I met him, I thought I was pretty good at setting up my stuff, but this guy's been doing it since before I was born and it shows)
> 
> Anyhow, he called me over to help him lift heavy stuff- vintage amps, a Hammond organ that WASN'T broken, and about a billion guitars.  At the end of the day, he pulls out this case and says he wants me to borrow this guitar:
> ...



Jealous! We had an early 70s example at the music shop I worked at in college. The tuners and pots had been replaced so a fairly clean one was selling for shockingly little. Sadly I worked.... there and couldn't afford it.


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

I went to HS with a Luther. He was always bragging about how big his...you know....was. Well, one day I had had enough and walked right up to him in the middle of class and demanded that he measure it, right then and there! 
The sheer number of simultaneous gasps seemed to suck all the oxygen from the room as Luther reached in his pants and pulled that thing out. It was_ huge. "_No need to measure it Luther." I sighed, as I drifted back to my seat. "That's the biggest jawbreaker I've ever seen!"


----------



## dawson (Mar 29, 2022)

zgrav said:


> Great story and what a nice loaner!  I had the good fortune of having a great luthier in Northern VA work on a couple of my guitars before he "retired again" and moved to Florida.  Priceless to be able to hang out with him in his shop a couple of times and talk about some of the instruments he had built and worked on over the years.



"Priceless," indeed.
I just let him suck down PALL-MALL's and ramble on about his order of operations and techniques while I take mental notes- super valuable one-sided-conversations.  Awesome guy.



Barry said:


> Those guys are getting harder and harder to find



Yeah, they're leaving some big shoes to fill.



Mentaltossflycoon said:


> Jealous! We had an early 70s example at the music shop I worked at in college. The tuners and pots had been replaced so a fairly clean one was selling for shockingly little. Sadly I worked.... there and couldn't afford it.



"The one that got away.."
Sadly it seems prices on these classics are absolutely ridiculous these days- all original or not.
The Guild isn't for sale, but even if it were, I couldn't afford it, and even if I could, I'd feel weird spending more on a used guitar than I could for a high-end brand new guitar.



fig said:


> I went to HS with a Luther. He was always bragging about how big his...you know....was. Well, one day I had had enough and walked right up to him in the middle of class and demanded that he measure it, right then and there!
> The sheer number of simultaneous gasps seemed to suck all the oxygen from the room as Luther reached in his pants and pulled that thing out. It was_ huge. "_No need to measure it Luther." I sighed, as I drifted back to my seat. "That's the biggest jawbreaker I've ever seen!"



Luther probably had some big shoes as well..


----------



## carlinb17 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Dan0h (Apr 3, 2022)

Random: April 2020,two years ago today, I finished up this Walnut and Maple small aquarium stand for my father-in-law. All hand tools. My first real adventure with hand planes & hand saws. Turned out Square/level and solid as a rock. Outside of my amp cab this is has been my favorite wood build. Later that year I got sucked into pedal building and haven’t done much with wood since.


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

A _different_ pedal art?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 10, 2022)

So that 2nd pic is your breadboard parts bin?


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> So that 2nd pic is your breadboard parts bin?


Yep. I call it my piggy-bank. I thought about one of those big glass water-cooler bottles with a lampshade-LED light fashioned for the top. I thought once full, it'd make a really cool, really expensive lamp!


----------



## carlinb17 (Apr 10, 2022)

I want break the bank!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 10, 2022)

I have a tray of resistors that is at the point where I need to start sorting them because it's taking too long to find the value I want.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 10, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I have a tray of resistors that is at the point where I need to start sorting them because it's taking too long to find the value I want.
> 
> View attachment 25123


Fig likely regrets that he is not able to sort them for you into carefully arranged groups with inventory stickers.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 10, 2022)

I do have nice little bins for the parts I use to build boards.  But when building breadboards, it's less disciplined.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 11, 2022)

A few pics from the West Coast, helping friends do some repairs to their boat.

1) Note how close the Orca is to the coast line, was a pod of 4-5 of them travelling out towards deeper water. Frame grab from some video I shot,  taken from the car on the coast highway. Snow still on the peaks ...

2) Random Bald Eagle on side of road within the city limits is random. This is why you are careful with your pets up here!

3) Me in the bilge helping get the starter motor situated. We've redone that, the oil-pan, alternator, impeller pump...
Today and tomorrow will be glassing in the supports for the new fuel tanks which will go right where I'm laying. Perkins fired right up after the repairs on the aux tank. Friends are sailing her up the coast to Alaska over the summer/fall. [EDIT: Pic was sideways, fixed]


Since I've got here, seen multiple rainbows, hummingbirds, great food, trip out to friend's friend's wee sawmill (great pics of that, too if anyone's interested). Cool vintage hotrods ('36 Ford, '55 Chevy)...


Man do I miss living out this way...

Need to get back to pedals, too, though...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm guessing that last pic is on a boat.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 11, 2022)

45' Sailboat, the pic of me in the bilge doesn't do justice as to how tight a fit being in the bilge is. Just a few inches narrower than your shoulders.


----------



## fig (Apr 11, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> 45' Sailboat, the pic of me in the bilge doesn't do justice as to how tight a fit being in the bilge is. Just a few inches narrower than your shoulders.


Still, that was one helluva selfie dude.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 11, 2022)

More pix please!  Sawmill, hotrods, etc.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 12, 2022)

Cuckoo weather.  Yesterday,  a ton of snow. Today 3 pretty good hail storms.  Portland is known for being a bit dark and rainy but it never snows in mid April. Fingers crossed for a silverthaw next.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 14, 2022)

Springtime in So Cal.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## cooder (Apr 17, 2022)

Place in New Zealand...






...and what it actually looks like:


----------



## fig (Apr 18, 2022)

cooder said:


> Place in New Zealand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No exit would be just fine for me. Stunning!


----------



## cooder (Apr 18, 2022)

Someone loves collecting number plates and stuff.


----------



## fig (May 17, 2022)

I think I posted last year’s bloom from this rescue rose…here is this season;


----------



## szukalski (May 17, 2022)

A few months ago before everything got green in the forest:


----------



## jimilee (May 17, 2022)

The local Krispy Kreme


----------



## fig (May 17, 2022)

jimilee said:


> The local Krispy Kreme


That’s beautiful. Did you get enough for all of us?


----------



## jimilee (May 17, 2022)

fig said:


> That’s beautiful. Did you get enough for all of us?


Oh hell yeah! That’s just down the street from my house. Some days it’s hard to resist the urge to go there.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 17, 2022)

I found this to be particularly funny. A rather expensive replica of Stevie Ray Vaughn’s #1. And yet there’s a 45-day satisfaction guarantee on it. 🤪


----------



## fig (May 17, 2022)

Hell, I’ve got a beat up guitar I’ll sell to you for….half of that! I can put an SRV pick-guard on it for an additional $2K (absolutely worth the difference…it adds a whole new envelope of tone).

How many can I add to your order?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 17, 2022)

I'm saving my money for vintage Krispy Kreme donuts.


----------



## fig (May 17, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'm saving my money for vintage Krispy Kreme donuts.


Kinda takes away from the whole “Hot Doughnuts Now” concept…”Moldy Doughnuts Later” just doesn’t have the same appeal.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 17, 2022)

I used to think the same thing about old guitars and germanium transistors.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2022)

fig said:


> Kinda takes away from the whole “Hot Doughnuts Now” concept…”Moldy Doughnuts Later” just doesn’t have the same appeal.


I used to see those Krispy Kreme doughnuts in pics of cars at car-shows, presumably to bribe people to upvote that person's car. 

Well, a Krispy Kreme outlet finally opened up in HK, and I tried one. I've got a *sweet-*tooth, but man, one KK 'nut and you feel sick to your stomach and need an insulin shot. KK-ion-HK was gone before the year's end. 

So, with the amount of sugar in 'em, I don't see them becoming mouldy — ever. They might become hard as granite, but...


----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2022)

Been working on a different kind of pedal-related build…


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 18, 2022)

Sweet!


----------



## fig (May 18, 2022)

'67? Very nice! 

wait...headlights are different....65?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 19, 2022)

fig said:


> '67? Very nice!
> 
> wait...headlights are different....65?


'66 Windsor...

Bought by my Dad in '86 for my Mom and restored by him and painted by his friend. Stock colour was an unattractive pale blue, Dad chose a darker colour. It got hit, was fixed and resprayed but it didn't quite pop or match. Then it got hit again, above and in the rear passenger skirt while getting some wheel-work done. It's sat for the past five years, since Dad passed, because I was overseas. Got it out of mothballs, same friend-painter fixed and repainted it again with my assistance. Got a pretty good match to the colour my Dad chose, but in fact the colour I chose pops just a wee bit more than Dad's — he would've approved.




Left is the new colour, right is the ashtray from the first restoration — in person they are much harder to tell apart, but you can see the older one is a bit darker. The interim paint wasn't as nice as either of the above.




Managed to get it done in time for Mom's birthday, and took her for a cruise.
It will always be her car, though Dad always drove it, wrenched on it etc.
Now I am its claviger.


----------



## Dan0h (May 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> View attachment 26423
> Been working on a different kind of pedal-related build…


This rules!


----------



## fig (May 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> '66 Windsor...


It’s a beauty! 

Pre-1980 I could ID most cars by sight.

Nowadays when people ask “What kind of car is that over there?” I just say “a red one”.


----------



## jimilee (May 19, 2022)

fig said:


> It’s a beauty!
> 
> Pre-1980 I could ID most cars by sight.
> 
> Nowadays when people ask “What kind of car is that over there?” I just say “a red one”.


Same with me but with guitars. It doesn’t even have to be red.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 28, 2022)

Everybody loves a parade...





'64 Beetle, '63 Nova, '50 Shoebox, '66 Windsor, '50 Merc, '74 Firebird







The Shoebox, and the Windsor in the background ...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 28, 2022)

SWEET!

Does the Merc have the flathead engine?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 28, 2022)

Not sure, super-hectic here with all sorts of car craziness going down,  but I'll find out tomorrow — car-club is throwing down a show'n'shine type event. So more pics tomorrow.

All In The Family: Shoebox-owner painted my car, Merc is his son's (and son painted my car originally), and the Trans-Am is son's daughter's (my friend's grandkid). 

Also in the middle pic are a bunch of soapbox-derby cars being towed by a quad (son of the daughter will drive one of those, ie great grandson of my friend).

There was a sweet '27 Track-T burning around just before the parade started, but I didn't manage to snap a pic.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 28, 2022)

OK, I feel like I need to share...

Where I used to work, the Car Club sponsored a car show each summer.  I'd get in trouble with security every year for taking pictures.









Personal favorite, a T-bucket roadster with a blown flathead topped with three deuces.  You don't get any more old-school than that unless you rode in on a 1909 Harley.  Note the magneto ignition.





This pic I shot outside Harbor Freight.  That Deuce Coupe is powered by a 392 Hemi.  Two Holley 4-barrel carbs feed a GM 6-71 blower.  As if that wasn't enough horespower, the owner installed nitrous.  The exhaust system has electrically actuated bypass valves (just below driver's door) for racing.  This thing had a smooth idle and with the exhaust running thru the mufflers, it sounded fairly tame.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 28, 2022)

I'm a big Moggy fan, lovely! Any more pics of the car the Offenhauser flattie is in?


Here’s a few snapped in the past month…





Early '30s Studebaker




Milner Coupe clone





'39 Merc




'28 Roadster in Allis Chalmers orange.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 31, 2022)

My/Mom's ragtop.

The son of my friend with the '62 Lincoln (behind the Windsor above) told me that despite being from different marques, both cars were penned by the same designer — Elwood Engel. 
A better pic would reflect that, but this is the only pic I've got of both together. If you look at the knife-edge corners, upper-body trim and bumpers — you can see some resemblances. 







'51 Shoebox w/ '50 grill and a '6x T-bird interior, under the bonnet an early OHV Caddy. 






Super-Fun truck, but not much for legroom...







'34 Poncho detail; a stock '26 Studebaker and a free PCB (of my choice) to whoever correctly gets the year and make of the black sedan on the right.
(Yes, I know what the black sedan is.)






Teal T has a same-colour Pro-Street/Touring '57 Belair 'vert behind it and off camera ahead of the T a same-colour '57 Belair 2-door sedan; 
lots of variety at the show'n'shine — about 100 cars turned out (150 were expected)...  '55 T-bird, bitchin' TR-2, some Grand Nationals, vintage Vettes, Mega-Power Pony-cars, a sweet Acadian's engine-bay adorned with tasteful pinstriping...




'60 23-window was off the charts — you could buy a house for the amount of money/effort put into this one, but I'd take the Bus over the house.
Custom one-off rear-end, modern aftermarket steering suspension bits up front, healthy motorvation,_ immaculately clean _and deeeeetailed...



The Bus and the Shoebox were my favourites, but oh so many more droolworthy rides were there...


----------



## fig (Jun 6, 2022)

If I were a bird, I'd think twice 







Edit: A nice 15cm wingspan.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 7, 2022)

I ordered a left-handed Les Paul Custom from the factory & this bloke hand-delivered it.


----------



## fig (Jun 7, 2022)

Oh _there’s _ his other hand, whew.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 7, 2022)

That old guy knows everybody!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 9, 2022)

I attended two car shows this past weekend, a small one with about 50 cars on Saturday, and another on Sunday with about 400 cars.
However, rather than inundate the thread with yet more cool car pics (maybe start a separate thread for that?), I give you,,,



Alberta Wild Rose (and bugs)



 Just another phone pic, I'm no photog, snapped yesterday.


This will be the basis of my inspiration for my PPCB Rosemary Fuzz build, aka SGFX Rosie.
The puny AB Wild Rose is a particularly prickly @#$%, so quite fitting for the build.


----------



## fig (Jun 27, 2022)

Say Hi to Levon. He often takes breaks with me on the front porch.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 27, 2022)

Does he sing duets with you too?

_♪ The niiiiiiiiiiiiight they drove old Dixie down. ♫_


----------



## jimilee (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 3, 2022)

Cool & refreshing!  Where is that?


----------



## music6000 (Jul 3, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Cool & refreshing!  Where is that?





carlinb17 said:


> View attachment 28233


Yes , more Info needed!
Looks like a Plank of wood with a drink with no where to go!!!


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 3, 2022)

My wife, daughter, and I went to the sagamore in lake george, NY today for our 12 year anniversary, that was at the pavilion restaurant. It was originally on the rail but it almost fell… I don’t condone alcohol abuse.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 4, 2022)

Early stages of a backyard landscaping project...
Demolishing a rotten deck.  The builder thought the space under the deck was a good place to dump construction debris.



Almost gone.



Temporary kitchen steps.
*not ADA compliant.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Early stages of a backyard landscaping project...
> Demolishing a rotten deck.  The builder thought the space under the deck was a good place to dump construction debris.
> View attachment 28266
> Almost gone.
> ...


You at least made stairs, I’ve seen where there is just nothing… lock the door


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 4, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Does he sing duets with you too?
> 
> _♪ The niiiiiiiiiiiiight they mowed old Dixie down. ♫_


Fixed


----------



## fig (Jul 4, 2022)

Making progress I see


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 4, 2022)

Those pix were from end of Nov, middle of Dec.
After the deck was removed, the excavation began. That retaining wall was pressure-treated, but it gets pretty rotten after 30 years or so.  The clay soil here is expansive; each wet/dry cycle increased the stress on the retaining wall.

The new deck will be smaller, so some of the columns & footings had to go.




When the house was added onto in the early 70's, the builder backfilled with a few yards of sand to aid the drainage.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 6, 2022)

BBQ!!!

This started out as a 2" bone-in Ribeye steak.  I cut off the rib bone with a generous portion of meat attached, then cut the rest into two 1" steaks and one 2" steak.  Wifey prefers the bone.  [Don't, just don't.]

Oh, and some of the trimmings ended up in a skillet with bunch of Swiss chard.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## fig (Jul 7, 2022)

Not everyone.


----------



## fig (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 10, 2022)

Eucomis - pineapple lily.  Looks like something from another planet.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 13, 2022)

My dogs found a little fledgling cardinal on the ground a little while ago. Seemed unfazed and was just hopping along on the ground, but he’s too young to fly. Luckily my next door neighbor works for a wildlife rehabilitation center, so she knew what to do with it.


https://imgur.com/a/lWxnFby


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 14, 2022)

Jimmy Page says "Happy Quaalude Day!"


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 14, 2022)

What's better than Homemade Beef Stew?

It might just be homemade Thai Beef Curry made from leftover homemade Beef Stew.





I am proud to report that it is neither vegan nor gluten-free.

In other news, a pair of Hooded Orioles have built a nest in our mulberry tree and it's a full-time job for them keeping their two chicks fed.  They must be doing a good job because the chicks barely fit in the nest any more.


----------



## jimilee (Jul 15, 2022)

Door


----------



## fig (Jul 15, 2022)

That makes _House of Four Doors _seem even spookier.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 15, 2022)

Only us OGs even know what that is.

Great record.


----------



## Passinwind (Jul 16, 2022)

Maryhill Loops downhill skateboard race practice.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 16, 2022)

Makes me wonder who complained to cause them to put “not actual size”??


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 16, 2022)

Probably some idiot and their attorney.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 16, 2022)

I’m waiting to file my lawsuit, the shampoo bottle says rinse and repeat, i always run out and it’s getting expensive…


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 16, 2022)

I saw a blonde in the grocery store staring at a can of frozen lemonade.  I asked her what she was doing and she told me "it says 'concentrate' on the can."


----------



## fig (Jul 16, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> View attachment 29149
> 
> Maryhill Loops downhill skateboard race practice.


That’s the stuff..I don’t ride anymore but still have my downhill and slalom rigs.


----------



## Passinwind (Jul 16, 2022)

fig said:


> That’s the stuff..I don’t ride anymore but still have my downhill and slalom rigs.


Cool. My skating days were eons ago but the Maryhill Loops are an easy drive from here and even the practice days are super fun to watch.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 17, 2022)

Next installment in the ongoing saga of the RR tie retaining wall...

Almost done with the excavation.  The dark stuff is clay.  It's sticky like tar when it's wet and tough like asphalt when it's dry.  The white deposits are chalk.  It's pretty much like rock.  Those are rogue blackberries growing on the slope to my right. They don't care how shitty the soil is.





Finally, the excavation is complete.  Time to start installing the RR ties.  In the foreground, I removed one row of partial tiles to get a nice clean edge.  Part of the first course of RR ties will rest on the concrete slab.


----------



## cooder (Jul 17, 2022)

Can you dig it? Looks like it...


----------



## fig (Jul 17, 2022)

If you find any 🦴, just chuck ‘em. 😉


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 17, 2022)

Well I guess these guys to a page from Mr. Finnegan. Was hoping to fix it but now it a replace…goop…


----------



## grabo99 (Jul 17, 2022)

Spent a lot of time with photography years ago. Spent days in darkrooms and such but haven't taken a "photograph" in a while. Probably should buy a new camera sometime.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 17, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> Well I guess these guys to a page from Mr. Finnegan. Was hoping to fix it but now it a replace…goop…View attachment 29218


Goop doesn't stop Robert. Just sayin'...  😸


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 17, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Goop doesn't stop Robert. Just sayin'...  😸


very true maybe he was to degoop this ha!


----------



## dawson (Jul 17, 2022)

grabo99 said:


> Spent a lot of time with photography years ago. Spent days in darkrooms and such but haven't taken a "photograph" in a while. Probably should buy a new camera sometime.



These made my arm hairs stand up ☝️ 
You've got a great eye.


----------



## grabo99 (Jul 17, 2022)

dawson said:


> These made my arm hairs stand up ☝️
> You've got a great eye.



Aw geez, too kind. I'm in a sharing mood so here's a few more, sorry if I'm spamming.


----------



## grabo99 (Jul 17, 2022)

https://imgur.com/fpRVLT3




https://imgur.com/rnqsmnh




https://imgur.com/5TveQiU




https://imgur.com/IvtQb7Y


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 17, 2022)

Great stuff!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 18, 2022)

Raw materials.  That's about 2 tons of RR ties.  The longest ones are 13 ft.




First course laid in.  Get that right and the rest goes smoothly.  These RR ties get pinned to the ground with 24" rebar.




3rd course.  RR ties are 7" x 9". I drill thru three courses and then hammer in 24" rebar to join them.  Used motor oil makes a good lubricant.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 18, 2022)

Was cleaning up the workbench and realized I had some parts for a little speaker cable that I had forgotten about. Whipped up a quick ~6” speaker cable to connect my mini head up to my 1x8 cab I made back in high school. First time using techflex on a cable and it came out pretty well— given the way these Neutrik plug work, it’s incredibly difficult to get the slack out of the techflex, so there are some minor herniations, but it is just a speaker cable after all— doesn’t need to be gorgeous 



https://imgur.com/a/pfPnoiN


----------



## music6000 (Jul 20, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Used motor oil makes a good lubricant.


I thought everyone used KY jelly!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 20, 2022)

Blind holes for the top course.




Assembly complete, back-filling in progress.




If you can see the bubble, it's close enough.




Break time.


----------



## cooder (Jul 20, 2022)

Time for a cold one and a bbq by the looks! Great work @Chuck D. Bones 
Those RRs look like heavy beasts...


----------



## jimilee (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## grabo99 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## dawson (Jul 22, 2022)

grabo99 said:


> View attachment 29595



Is that a "bridge" pickup or a "neck" pickup?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## cooder (Jul 24, 2022)

The Glendhu Bay campground fire truck. One of my favourite campgrounds.
I first thought it was part of the children's playground equipment as it was parked right beside it, as you can see in background.

But no, this is New Zealand, of course.
This is the little truck that could, maybe, or should, or  we make do with it, if the bbq gets out of hand and there's a raging fire.
I feel so much safer.







If nothing it will be at least a good laugh and fun fun fun to see it in action while the ladies toilet block burns down.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 24, 2022)

We had similar firetrucks and ambulances on the little island I lived on in HK. No regular cars allowed, just those and VVs (village vehicles, little open cab trucks.


----------



## fig (Jul 26, 2022)

My daughter sent me this. She gets me.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jul 26, 2022)

fig said:


> My daughter sent me this. She gets me.
> 
> View attachment 29862



Aren't they always?

I once drank pabst on stage while performing Die Fledermaus. The orchestra was bigger than the pit in our hall so they set us up in a stage nook off to the right along with the timpanist hidden behind a black screen. Pop the top in time with the percussionists and you were good to go. Had to entertain ourselves somehow with that much waltz going on. I've always wondered if anyone in the audience heard it or worse... smelled the burps.


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

Though a wee late for the planning stage, this very well may provide the chance for me to get that college experience I always wanted.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Aug 4, 2022)

Some kind of hornets nest I snapped while I was in Cancun. If you can't tell I zoomed in.. wasn't going near that thing. I didn't want to get impregnated by an Xenomorph.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 4, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Blind holes for the top course.
> View attachment 29488
> 
> Assembly complete, back-filling in progress.
> ...


Have you finished that can yet or is that your new tool shed!???? 
Update Please.


----------



## carlinb17 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2022)

I don't know who is the more sick person: the one who drew it or the one who wears it.


----------



## fig (Aug 8, 2022)

Not a fan of McDs I take it?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2022)

Not like THAT I'm not!

"Are those fries in your speedos or are just you happy to see me?"

"Both!"


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Not like THAT I'm not!
> 
> "Are those fries in your speedos or are just you happy to see me?"
> 
> "Both!"


And so naturally, you wanted all of us to have that same image imprinted on _our_ grey-matter too.


----------



## Cybercow (Aug 9, 2022)

And . . . ..   another random photo.  A local derelict in Torch Lake on a very still day with really strange clouds just biding time . . . . . 

From October 2010


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 9, 2022)

"Do you want fries with that?' umm... HELLLL NO!
Dali painting comes to life. now THAT pic is what I would use for 4~8k image/screen res advertising.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 9, 2022)

Looks like a painting.  Just beautiful.  

No, not the Ronald tattoo, Fig.


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 9, 2022)

Took this at Niagara Falls last week.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 9, 2022)

NICE!  We're roasting here in So Cal, so looking at that is very refreshing!


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> Took this at Niagara Falls last week.
> 
> View attachment 30486


Beautiful! I’d bet that’s like...the only place you could take a picture like that!


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 10, 2022)

fig said:


> Beautiful! I’d bet that’s like...the only place you could take a picture like that!


I was honestly surprised how beautiful the falls were.


----------



## Barry (Aug 10, 2022)

Replaced those yellowed incandescent light fixtures with new LED fixtures, repaired some rotted wood in the corner and added the battens, the previous owners let us borrow that portable A/C until I got up on top and replace a bad run capacitor on the fan, when we pulled the duct tape off the corner wood came with it, apparently a previous leak had rotted it out, a permanent roof has since been put on the top and slide, but they never bothered to fix the damaged wall, I was able to cut back to some good wood and sister in some good 2x2's and splice in a piece of Luan, a little spackle and paint and all good


----------



## Barry (Aug 10, 2022)

Primed the walls and caulked and spackled and two coats of "Agreeable Gray" on the Board and Batten, "Greek Villa" Above, that receptacle in the corner was horizontal and in the way of my Batten so I converted it to vertical and used the batten to cover the hole


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 11, 2022)

Nice work, Barry.  Can we get some narrative?


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 11, 2022)

Decided to start anew with my pedalboard. I've _mostly _decided what I'll be throwing in these boxes, just waiting on one last shipment of boards before deciding on a few of the spots


----------



## Cybercow (Aug 11, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> Decided to start anew with my pedalboard. I've _mostly _decided what I'll be throwing in these boxes, just waiting on one last shipment of boards before deciding on a few of the spots


It never occurred to me to build 'em without knobs or switches.


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 11, 2022)

Cybercow said:


> It never occurred to me to build 'em without knobs or switches.


The future is now, old man


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 11, 2022)

You can Set it and forget it...

... with a Master switcher.


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 11, 2022)

Might need to get some clap-on/clap-off bypass action goin


----------



## dawson (Aug 11, 2022)

You guys, I've made a mistake..







I'm dipping a toe into the wild world of Eurorack, so I grabbed a kit for this fairly complex module..
*..I have absolutely NO idea why I assumed it would be thru-hole.* 
Wish me luck, please!

*UPDATE:*
I'm starting with the square IC that has the smallest pads.  After horribly botching it a couple times, I ordered a thinner roll of solder which I'm waiting for now.

Here's a video of a person breezing through the very build that's currently beating me up:


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 11, 2022)

Best of luck!


----------



## dawson (Aug 11, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> Might need to get some clap-on/clap-off bypass action goin



Every-other drum-beat toggles all of your pedals


----------



## dawson (Aug 11, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Best of luck!



Thank you!
I'm super excited, but equally puckered-up..


----------



## Barry (Aug 11, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work, Barry.  Can we get some narrative?


This is from the camper remodel we're doing, I spruced up the dull paneling in slide area with some Battens and painted it over to brighten the place up, more to come, had to do a little wood repair in the corner where a previous leak has rotted the wood framing


----------



## mybud (Aug 12, 2022)

dawson said:


> You guys, I've made a mistake..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar module (Plaits), which has a kind of mini-Rings option. By all accounts, Rings is a brilliant plucked/resonator module (even the mini produces useable plucks and strums). Trust your build goes well. I think the mystique around SMD components (difficult to work with, fiddly, and so on) may deter some of us from using them but if one is systematic about things, all should go well. Best of luck 🤞


----------



## Alan W (Aug 12, 2022)

dawson said:


> You guys, I've made a mistake..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So—now's a good time to learn SMT! It's not hard, at least for what's on that board... You may want a different solder tip, but the only extra equipment that I needed when I started on these was a flux applicator (and the flux). (I already had a nice overhead 8X loupe that I need as an old man. That eventually got assist from an binocular inspection microscope, but I had a number of less dense boards under my belt by then.) You also need a small (but not tiny) solder tip—something 1 to 1.5 mm is about right. And some of the braided de-solder tape. Watch a few videos on drag soldering. You can also find almost any displosed electronic device (bigger than a cell phone) and remove parts and practice on that with some cheap components. 

The two challenges are holding the tiny parts in place and really strategizing build order—e.g., where you have the small resistors next to a larger chip, you will need to not have the resistors there so you can sweep the tip past all the tiny legs. Seriously, with a little practice, it's like magic—the largest square chip, which looks impossible at first glance, will take less than a minute with practice. The tricky ones are often like IC1, which I'm guessing is a regulator, where you have a large pad that extends under the part. This one has a wide tab that wil extend a bit past the chip, so it's possible with an iron. (I have had to use solder paste / oven on occasion, where you have a ground pad underneath a chip that is all of 3mm square, with several legs sticking out all around.) But for larger parts, I really like drag soldering. 

Besides the inevitable reality that you will want to build pedal projects that may only be in SMT (give it a few years), there are so many parts available in SMT, usually for less cost, especially if you wanted high tolerance parts.

But yes—good luck!I think you can do it!!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Aug 12, 2022)

*HULK POOP!! *


----------



## fig (Aug 12, 2022)

The Crape Myrtles are in full swing,



https://imgur.com/K7MKywx


----------



## Robert (Aug 14, 2022)

Just spotted this "little" guy a few minutes ago.

I say little, that sucker is about as big as my hand.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 15, 2022)

I found one of those monster moths (*spawn of Mothra bass?) in the edge between lawn & sidewalk when I was a kid. I gave it to another kid whom with his dad, collected butterflies/moths and put them on pin-boards. 

The way they acted when I gave it to them, you'd think I'd given them a bar of gold.


Just looked it up, it was a Polyphemus with a 15cm *(6") wingspan. 
The Cecropia moth is the largest moth in North America, habitating hardwood forests eastern side of the Rockies with a wingspan up to 18cm (7").


----------



## music6000 (Aug 15, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I found one of those monster moths (*spawn of Mothra bass?) in the edge between lawn & sidewalk when I was a kid. I gave it to another kid whom with his dad, collected butterflies/moths and put them on pin-boards.
> 
> The way they acted when I gave it to them, you'd think I'd given them a bar of gold.
> 
> ...


This one is a regular in my Backyard, it measure's around 16'' inches across :


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 15, 2022)

What is that thing? Looks like a  _Fictus Papilio Murus-Mercatus_. Careful it doesn't lay eggs. 😉


----------



## music6000 (Aug 16, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> What is that thing? Looks like a  _Fictus Papilio Murus-Mercatus_. Careful it doesn't lay eggs. 😉


I have been making them for 42 years, there is about 20 over my backyard in different shapes & colours!


----------



## cooder (Aug 16, 2022)

I need one of those...


----------



## jimilee (Aug 16, 2022)

cooder said:


> I need one of those...


The boat ain’t bad either.


----------



## Barry (Aug 16, 2022)

cooder said:


> I need one of those...


I'd even take the boat with it


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 17, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I have been making them for 42 years, there is about 20 over my backyard in different shapes & colours!


My mistake, so it's a _Fictus Papilio Manufactus_ that has been indeed laying eggs... 

Very cool! 🦋


----------



## cooder (Aug 20, 2022)

I guess it's a matter of be careful what you wish for... instead of the funky VW boat I posted just above I got this....:






We just had a quite terrible flood in the Top of the South Island / Nelson area, and while we were not really badly affected as some others, we had our section flooded with the water having nowhere else to go. So just to be clear: what you see in the foreground is our garden and _usually_ not a lake...
Several days of heavy rain on top of an already drenched soil from a three times wetter than average June and July.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 20, 2022)

Waterfront property! Sell now, before the water recedes.


Seriously though, some of my best memories are of Nelson and area — I hope you and your property remain safe and sound.


----------



## cooder (Aug 20, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Waterfront property! Sell now, before the water recedes.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, some of my best memories are of Nelson and area — I hope you and your property remain safe and sound.


Cheers, we're fine, just a bit of water in garage. Funny that you mention, the  house is sold and handover date is in 18 days... we're moving to the West Coast, new chapter in life.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 20, 2022)

Congrats on the sale and best wishes with the move. 

Where on the West Coast, near Pancake Rocks or further south/north?


----------



## Cybercow (Aug 20, 2022)

cooder said:


> I need one of those...


Needs a better gutshot . . . .


----------



## cooder (Aug 20, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Congrats on the sale and best wishes with the move.
> 
> Where on the West Coast, near Pancake Rocks or further south/north?


You seem to know NZ quite well, been here to visit @Feral Feline ?
We are building at Lake Poerua.
https://www.google.co.nz/maps/@-42.702042,171.4860124,7398m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## music6000 (Aug 20, 2022)

cooder said:


> You seem to know NZ quite well, been here to visit @Feral Feline ?
> We are building at Lake Poerua.
> https://www.google.co.nz/maps/@-42.702042,171.4860124,7398m/data=!3m1!1e3


Something like This I Believe:


----------



## cooder (Aug 20, 2022)

Indeed. @music6000 
Roof is on by now.


----------



## fig (Aug 20, 2022)

…built a cabin in a winter storm,
and plowed up the ground by the cold lake shore.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 20, 2022)

cooder said:


> You seem to know NZ quite well, been here to visit @Feral Feline ?
> We are building at Lake Poerua.
> https://www.google.co.nz/maps/@-42.702042,171.4860124,7398m/data=!3m1!1e3





A friend of mine is from just north of Auckland; we took the family station-wagon and hit every MTB spot down and across to the South Island and the West Coast all the way to Queenstown.

Shortly after we originally set off from ... Coatsville? ( too long ago, can't remember for sure, but near there), I said:
"_I smell burning rubber_".

Nobody believed me. I mentioned it a few more times in the next 20 minutes, they were getting tired of my "joke" but somewhere near Rosedale finally one of the other 3 noticed the smell, too, and then they all noticed it. We stopped. I had mentioned before setting off that the front tire of one of the bikes was too close to the exhaust (trailer-hitch bike rack) — "_Ah, it'll be fine, mate,_" said our resident guide. Yet lo, behold, before us was a shrivelled up knobby tire peeling itself off the rim. A quick pit-stop at a shop for a new front wheel (even the old rim had warped from the exhaust heat) and a new tire and on we went. In no particular linearity...

Stayed in Rotarua at a B&B with a Newf named Jake; I'd hang out with him after riding near the mud pools (as close as we could, sneaky deaky) and watch Jake drool. Don't ever get a Newfoundland if you don't want to deal with a LOT of drool (and big stool). Glow worms, Pancake Rocks, Kiwi birds in parking lots, Terra-chips and finally crafted beer at the local brew-pub in Wellington...

We came upon some cut-rate spring-skiing tickets (available only with a Moro Bar wrapper) for Cardrona; so we took a break from biking and I taught my friends how to snowboard on the bunnyhill and then hit the chairlift by myself and later the more adroit of them joined me and then another got lonely and joined us on the big slopes even though he'd only mastered left turns... hilarious on the intermediate to advanced runs.
Got my biggest air ever off a jump there, and my friend caught it on film.

Everything about that trip was BIG & EPIC. That downhill you can see from downtown Nelson, we decided to hit that and I thought "well if I wreck at least we're super close to a hospital" — fastest I've ever ridden on a hard-tail, hell fastest I've ever rode fult-stop-period. So many memories: MTBing in the snow in Queenstown with local parrots, Taupo top-notch riding...

Pulled in late one night to a small-town hotel and the only food-place open was a Pizza parlour, got there just before closing. Decided to try a deep-fried Morro Bar. Well, I guess they'd already shut off the deep fryer earlier 'cause the batter was just saturated with oil. I'm usually able to eat about 3-5 times what the average person eats, but even with the others' help I couldn't finish it — it was like guzzling cooking oil.

We stopped to build a snow man and instead wound up building a phalic 3' hood ornament onto the hood of the car (Kiwi-friend's idea) and then driving across the Rangipo Desert with Sir Richard distracting other traffic — we almost made it all the way across the desert with it, but the wind, road vibration and heat of the motor softened the stiff snowrnament and lost the load.

Alas, one of our party got sick, so we had to cut our trip short and never hit Christchurch to visit friend's Gran. In fact, maybe the sickie got that way trying to eat that Oil-Derek'd Moro bar and it took a while to manifest itself...

So many more stories from that trip, but... this is a picture thread. Perhaps my pal has pics I can pilfer — I shall try to find some pics to append this post with, post haste.

PS: 





Only pic I have of the trip, but just shot an email to my friend manning the camera — he was not expecting the Two Moons of Queenstown for this picturewrecksque shot...


----------



## cooder (Aug 20, 2022)

Sounds indeed like a fun epic trip @Feral Feline glad you have such good memories!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Aug 21, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> A friend of mine is from just north of Auckland; we took the family station-wagon and hit every MTB spot down and across to the South Island and the West Coast all the way to Queenstown.
> 
> Shortly after we originally set off from ... Coatsville? ( too long ago, can't remember for sure, but near there), I said:
> "_I smell burning rubber_".
> ...



I considered calling my prunes n custard the rotorua cause I thought it sounded "stanky."


----------



## fig (Aug 22, 2022)

We made a couple of pies last night…I had a Pepcid for desert but it was totally worth it!


----------



## dawson (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 13, 2022)

A friend of mine was out at Burning Man in 2018, before the plague.  He took some cool pix & videos.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 13, 2022)

That’s cool.!.!
Just saw this in Panama City Beach this weekend


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 13, 2022)

And this little guy…


----------



## carlinb17 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## fig (Sep 17, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> A friend of mine was out at Burning Man in 2018, before the plague.  He took some cool pix & videos.
> 
> View attachment 32199


That's the biggest broccoli floret I've ever seen.


----------



## jimilee (Sep 17, 2022)

I love the smell of new Vans.


----------



## fig (Sep 19, 2022)

This was the start of our 2020 garden which was extremely ambitious but produced more much more than we expected. That's our daughter putting the roto-tiller to use. we turned in an extra couple tons of garden topsoil, to help breakup the red clay. The second picture is after a pass with the disc bedder.


----------



## fig (Sep 22, 2022)

Two rows of of the San Marzano plum-type (obviously not in the same soil), Better and Best Boys…we had planned to make sauce but the bugs consumed quite a few. A barrier plant would probably have kept them at bay, but we seriously over-planted anyway. Most everything that was planted yielded more than expected ,with a few exceptions like gourds…by the time the pumpkins and birdhouse gourds were growing, the end of the summer squash was being drained by 3 generations of  squash-bugs…(this kept them away from other things they don’t like as much)..the zucchini plants already pulled. The most disappointing was the rutabagas. I don’t think the row’s soil was dressed correctly for them. My wife likes them cubed, coated with olive oil, and roasted. 

Again, it was a lot of fun and I learned a lot. Here’s what we grew;

Tomatoes
Sweet potatoes
Cabbage
Zucchini squash
Summer squash
Peanuts
Black-eyed peas
Pole beans (2 kinds)
Cucumber
Banana pepper
Hot pepper
Zipper-creme peas
rutabaga
Watermelon
Honeydew
Cantaloupe
Birdhouse gourd
Pumpkin
….I think that’s all…whew!


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 24, 2022)

@fig,


FARMER FIG's FINE FENNEL

_Fantastic fettle,
your Farmer's Market garden...
lacks Florence Fennel._


----------



## jimilee (Sep 24, 2022)

fig said:


> Two rows of of the San Marzano plum-type (obviously not in the same soil), Better and Best Boys…we had planned to make sauce but the bugs consumed quite a few. A barrier plant would probably have kept them at bay, but we seriously over-planted anyway. Most everything that was planted yielded more than expected ,with a few exceptions like gourds…by the time the pumpkins and birdhouse gourds were growing, the end of the summer squash was being drained by 3 generations of  squash-bugs…(this kept them away from other things they don’t like as much)..the zucchini plants already pulled. The most disappointing was the rutabagas. I don’t think the row’s soil was dressed correctly for them. My wife likes them cubed, coated with olive oil, and roasted.
> 
> Again, it was a lot of fun and I learned a lot. Here’s what we grew;
> 
> ...


No you gonna can them through the winter?


----------



## fig (Sep 24, 2022)

jimilee said:


> No you gonna can them through the winter?


We did can some tomatoes, and also some killer zucchini relish. This was the 2020 garden.


----------



## carlinb17 (Oct 15, 2022)

I picked up a new rink off Craigslist this week and had to set it up to make sure I knew how and I had all the parts…I did


----------



## carlinb17 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## cooder (Oct 31, 2022)

My new workshop.... well the beginning of it at least... 







Don't we like to work with kitsets. If everything else fails lets look at the manual. Or maybe a shed builder forum? There must be...
So at present, concrete pad 6x5m is down, kitset is in the big wooden box in foreground.
I have been pretty absent from forums as I'm currently living in camper van while we are building new house, and yes, new workshop yehaa.
Internet connection living in the van is either sparse/slow/expensive or all of the above. Sometimes better which gives me a quick glance, but I shall be back and looking forward to it. All my stuff and tools and all is in storage in bunch of boxes, it shall be a bit like Xmas unpacking it one day and findimg what surprises lurk.
It might take a bit of time, but we'll get there, somehow, with a bit of trouble shooting.
Applies to pedal building and real world building as I'm just finding out.

Good to see some builds popping up here that I had a bit of a hand in doing the boards for. Noice!
Hasta la vista.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 31, 2022)

cooder said:


> Internet connection living in the van is either sparse/slow/expensive or all of the above.



Don't you have a Starbucks nearby? 
_
"Living in a van, down by the river."_ - Chris Farley


----------



## fig (Nov 1, 2022)

cooder said:


> My new workshop.... well the beginning of it at least...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will do nicely. When can I move in?


----------



## cooder (Nov 7, 2022)

fig said:


> That will do nicely. When can I move in?


Well it won't be too long...  It's getting up.











Well it still will take awhile until it's kitted out and operational, but at least the shell is not too far off.


----------



## fig (Nov 7, 2022)

That looks sharp @cooder . It's a beautiful place to be able to call home, and I'm happy for y'all!


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 7, 2022)

What Fig said. 


Mind, I only gave the "shell" post a thumbs-up instead of a love-it because previous photos showed enough of the background scenery, but these latest shots don't show enough background.


Looking forward to kitted out and operational pics with lots of scenery!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 7, 2022)

Is that frame aluminum?  Looks very nice.


----------



## RetiredUnit1 (Nov 7, 2022)

I just went to get a cup of coffee, and found this when I came back.  Not sure what to make of it............ ;-)


----------



## cooder (Nov 7, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Is that frame aluminum?  Looks very nice.


Galvanised steel, no need for aircraft aluminum, it ain't supposed to fly. It can get windy here ya know...
I'll line the inside with plywood I think will be nicer and easier to mount workbenches and stuff on walls.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 7, 2022)

RetiredUnit1 said:


> I just went to get a cup of coffee, and found this when I came back.  Not sure what to make of it............ ;-)
> View attachment 35499


That's not a sproing, it's more of a schwing.


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 8, 2022)

Was it still smoking when you got back, was there sticky flux resi-dew everywhere?


----------



## Cybercow (Nov 8, 2022)

Random pic of the day . . . .

A custom (one-of) rack mounted set of dual choruses in stereo with a set of FV-1 based custom reverbs as followers.


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 8, 2022)

Filling up slowly


----------



## Cybercow (Nov 10, 2022)

SOLDERING! IN MY VAN! DOWN BY THE RIVER!


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2022)

Cybercow said:


> SOLDERING! IN MY VAN! DOWN BY THE RIVER!
> 
> View attachment 35706


Cool


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 14, 2022)

RetiredUnit1 said:


> I just went to get a cup of coffee, and found this when I came back.  Not sure what to make of it............ ;-)
> View attachment 35499


*He likes you!*


----------



## fig (Nov 23, 2022)

Just out of the oven...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 23, 2022)

PAH!


----------



## homebrewtj (Nov 23, 2022)

Went to Vegas for a conference last week and visited the Neon Museum. I love neon and the design era of the 40s-60s and could’ve stayed there all night. If you’re ever around, I definitely suggest it!


----------



## Barry (Nov 23, 2022)

fig said:


> Just out of the oven...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 23, 2022)

That neon is way cool!


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 24, 2022)

homebrewtj said:


> Went to Vegas for a conference last week and visited the Neon Museum. I love neon and the design era of the 40s-60s and could’ve stayed there all night. If you’re ever around, I definitely suggest it!
> 
> View attachment 36692
> 
> ...


That's awesome! My job won't send anyone anywhere that has the word beach, resort, or fun in the title, regardless to the training or conference. were also banned from Nashville, Vegas, and anything west of the rockies... Still trying to find a training in Martinsville, IN though I'm sure that one can happen!


----------



## homebrewtj (Nov 24, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> That's awesome! My job won't send anyone anywhere that has the word beach, resort, or fun in the title, regardless to the training or conference. were also banned from Nashville, Vegas, and anything west of the rockies... Still trying to find a training in Martinsville, IN though I'm sure that one can happen!


That's too bad.  I grew up in Brownsburg, just several miles north of Martinsville and now am in Lafayette, just over an hour away.  I'll set up a 'conference' and we can go visit the shop!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 26, 2022)

Faucaria tigrina


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 26, 2022)

Death by Chocolate Pie


----------



## jimilee (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## RetiredUnit1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes you can use plexiglass as a circuit board.  But you have to use a heat sink...


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 1, 2022)

It’s that time of year.


----------



## jimilee (Dec 1, 2022)

Slash show just this past March up in Nashville. I may or may not have also come home with another Les Paul from the Gibson Garage.


----------



## dawson (Dec 1, 2022)

I saw this and had to pull over for a picture.
Well done, Fred- well done.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Barry (Dec 3, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> View attachment 37150


Love fig preserves, my sister made some and came up for a visit, she brought me a jar and forgot to leave them with me!


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 8, 2022)

I used to get a really sweet Fig jam in HK. I should try to find it here in the GWN...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Barry (Dec 8, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> View attachment 37642


aye


----------



## cooder (Dec 8, 2022)

I actually wanted to order a yellow submarine but they only had blue in stock. Ah well....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## dawson (Dec 10, 2022)

@fig, want to come visit?
Great kite weather today!


----------



## jimilee (Dec 10, 2022)

Puppy In Christmas pajamas


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## jimilee (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 17, 2022)

That is WAY random, dude!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 17, 2022)

There is a tradition in Catalonia which pertains to a particular figure that appears in religious Christmas decorations.  That figure is the _Caganer__._  Unlike most English-speaking countries, the Nativity scene is much larger and more elaborate than a simple manger.  Hidden somewhere in that scene is the _Caganer_.  With the advent of the world wide web, they can be purchased online.  Here are a few humble examples.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 17, 2022)

More XMAS themed stuff...

XMAS tree in the desert southwest.




Let's see that damned cat try to climb _this _tree.




Walter White's Christmas tree.


----------



## jimilee (Dec 17, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That is WAY random, dude!


Did I win the thread?


----------



## fig (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## cooder (Dec 19, 2022)

1925 Chevrolet truck at the Higgins heritage park machinery museum in Wakefield nz.
And here's the vintage chainsaw collection:


----------



## jimilee (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## cooder (Dec 24, 2022)

Double rainbow, twice the fun.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 24, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## szukalski (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## jimilee (Dec 24, 2022)

cooder said:


> Double rainbow, twice the fun.
> View attachment 38866


Double rainbow, what does it mean????


----------



## Nic (Dec 24, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Double rainbow, what does it mean????


Two rainbows at the same time.


----------



## cooder (Dec 24, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Double rainbow, what does it mean????


Notice how the color order on faint outer rainbow is inverted. Dunno why, Chuck might now...


----------



## cooder (Dec 24, 2022)

szukalski said:


> View attachment 38867


Looks like you're back in nz for kiwi Xmas...


----------



## szukalski (Dec 24, 2022)

cooder said:


> Looks like you're back in nz for kiwi Xmas...


Beach and pavlova. Bay of Plenty and sunshine!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 31, 2022)

Shot this a few days ago between rain storms.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 3, 2023)

Mmmmmm, leftfovers.  Ham, pineapple & a biscuit.


----------



## Barry (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 3, 2023)

Blackeyed peas, smashed taters, collard greens, corn bread, pork chop and a coke, right?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 3, 2023)

I feel like this guy would have made a good pedal designer.


----------



## fig (Friday at 2:26 PM)

Man that's a great hat.


----------

